# ماذا لو طالب الاقباط بخروج المسلمين مثل مطالبه المسلمين بخروج اسرائيل من فلسطين



## coptic hero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*اذا كان الفلسطينيين والعرب يطلبون من اسرائيل مغادرة وترك فلسطين والتى هى ارضهم واشتروها بنقودهم من الفلسطينيين ماذا يفعل المسلمين اذا طلب منهم العالم ارجاع ارض مصر الى الاقباط والخروج منها .:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: مجرد سؤال برئ*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*ياترى السؤال موجه للمسلمين فقط ؟*
*ولا نقدر نرد احنا كمان؟*


----------



## coptic hero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:


> *ياترى السؤال موجه للمسلمين فقط ؟*
> *ولا نقدر نرد احنا كمان؟*



الدعوة عامة ترلملم وهاتبقى لمة ترلملم مع الاعتذار للاغنيه هههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*انت كدة دايمآ اسئلتك بريئة يا هيرووووووووووو​*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا لى عودة مع هذا السؤال البرئ غدا باذن الله ..:smil12: :smil12: *


----------



## الظبي (28 ديسمبر 2006)

يعني الحينه المسلمين في مصر مثل اليهود ؟؟

خافوا ربكم ..

و مستحيل هالشي يستوي لو تنقلب الارض فوق و تحت ..

لاني اعتقد ان مصر اغلبها مسلمين و القلة القليلة فقط مسيحيين ..

و بعدين ليش هالحقد .. كلكم عرب و المفروض تتعاونون ع الخير ..

ما شوف في بلادنا هاي التفرقة بين الديانتين 

الله يهديكم


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ده بعدك وبعينك ياهيرو ياكافر انت ناسى ان المسلمين عندهم اسلحه فتاكه مثل ازايز بول البعير الخطير اللى بيسبب حاجات مش حلوه قالها حموشى
والاجنحه الذبابيه القاطعه التى تخترق كل شىء يصادفها وتحوله الى ..الى..بتاع


----------



## Scofield (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الظبي قال:


> يعني الحينه المسلمين في مصر مثل اليهود ؟؟
> 
> خافوا ربكم ..
> 
> ...



يا حرام طيب ابقى شوف التلفاز بلغتكم
وشوف كلاب المسلمين بيعملو أيه فى المسيحين
وبطلو شعارات مفضوحة


----------



## dark2000 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

وهما مين الاقباط دول؟؟
هو احنا مش اقباط ولا ايه
الاقباط دي الي هما سكان مصر الاصليين
والحمدلله احنا سكان مصر الاصليين مش احتلينا البلد
اغلب سكان مصر دخلوا الاسلام ودين الحق بأرادتهم
يبقى تصحح السؤال الاول وتقول لو النصارى طلبوا بخروج المسلمين من مصر
هانقولك بمناسبة ايه ان شاءالله؟؟
وبعدين واضح اوي تحيزكم لليهود وحبكم ليهم مع انهم هم الي عملوا العمايل السودا دي في يسوع
مع ذلك بتحبوهم


----------



## dark2000 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> يا حرام طيب ابقى شوف التلفاز بلغتكم
> وشوف كلاب المسلمين بيعملو أيه فى المسيحين
> وبطلو شعارات مفضوحة



على اي قناة ياكداب؟؟؟
انا هاقولك
شوف كلاب الامريكان وكلاب الصرب وكلاب الروس وكلاب اليهود بيعملوا ايه في المسلمين
انتوا متعودين ديما كدا تزيفوا في الحقائق
دي عاده متأصله فيكم


----------



## CARLA (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> ماذا يفعل المسلمين اذا طلب منهم العالم ارجاع ارض مصر الى الاقباط والخروج منها .



عارف الكلام دا يحصل امتى؟ انا اقولك بس انتا تركز مع الخطوات كويس عشان تجيب نتيجه

اولا تصحى الصبح بدري اووووي وتقفل نفسك في اوده
وتتخيل الفكره دي لحد م يجي الليل:big74: 
عشان تبئ الفكره خلاص رسخت في العقل الباطن

بعدين تروح دايركت على المطبخ تعملك 
حليب دافي:t17: 
 وتشربو عشان تبئ ريلاكس:585fc: 

بعد كدا ياسيدي تنام:8_5_19: 
واما تنام انا اضمن لك انك تحلم الحلم الجميل داا:36_1_21: 
بس خد بالك طبق الشروط دي كويس

ولماتصحى من النوم بئ يواجهك الحقيقه المره الي هيا
دااااا بعدك ياهيرو :186fx: والا اي واحد يفكر كدا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
noway لو هتحلم لمليون سنه
وفي الاخر بئ بعد الصدمه يطلع لك:36_3_16: 
GAME OVER
THE END
loooooooooooooool:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*اية الخفة دى يا كارلا ؟؟

مالقتيش غير هيرووووو تكلمية كدا

هيروووووو انا بقلك اهوة حطها فى دماغك كارلا عايزة تتربى شوية بليز عايزاك تديها بنود من اللى عندك طبعآ فاهمنى .. عايزة اضحك من قلبى ماشى اوك :t33: *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (29 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *اذا كان الفلسطينيين والعرب يطلبون من اسرائيل مغادرة وترك فلسطين والتى هى ارضهم واشتروها بنقودهم من الفلسطينيين
> 
> 
> من فين جبت المعلومة دي ؟ المصدر ؟
> ...



افكارك يا هيرو غريبة

مهو يا هيرو كمان لبنان وسورية والاردن كانوا بلاد مسيحية زي ما مصر كانت مسيحية والفتوحات الاسلامية دخلت لبنان وسورية والاردن وكل السكان المسلمين حاليا اجدادهم مسيحيين


----------



## CARLA (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ايه يافراشه
يارب تكون خفه دمي عجبتك
على فكره انا بحس ان انا وانتى got somthin' in common loool u what i mean hon:t33:


----------



## CARLA (29 ديسمبر 2006)

i ment we got somthin' in common 
i feel that we can be close frienz cant u c that? looooooooool :t33:


----------



## dark2000 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

CARLA قال:


> عارف الكلام دا يحصل امتى؟ انا اقولك بس انتا تركز مع الخطوات كويس عشان تجيب نتيجه
> 
> اولا تصحى الصبح بدري اووووي وتقفل نفسك في اوده
> وتتخيل الفكره دي لحد م يجي الليل:big74:
> ...



حلوه ياكارلا هههههههههههههههههه
بس ماحدتيش ياترى يحط كام معلقه سكر في الحليب
لووووووووووول


----------



## THE GALILEAN (29 ديسمبر 2006)

CARLA

انت سعيدة جدا باين عليك بس على ايه ؟
عمكانة المرأة في الاسلام والجنة في الاسلام :yahoo:


----------



## mr.hima (29 ديسمبر 2006)

CARLA قال:


> عارف الكلام دا يحصل امتى؟ انا اقولك بس انتا تركز مع الخطوات كويس عشان تجيب نتيجه
> 
> اولا تصحى الصبح بدري اووووي وتقفل نفسك في اوده
> وتتخيل الفكره دي لحد م يجي الليل:big74:
> ...


طريف أوى يا ... 
بس أنا عوزك توصفي الوصفة دى لحبايبك المسلمين لحسن يعني خلاص عقلهم قرب يخف بسبب أنهم مش عارفين يرجعوا إحتلالهم لبلاد الاندلس:585fc:  ....معلش الصبر طيب​


----------



## CARLA (29 ديسمبر 2006)

دارك ههههههههههههه
لا مافيش سكر مش هينفع انا اقول يحطو 5 ملاعق ملح ههههههههههههههههههههههه
معليش ياجماعه استحملوا عشان الوصفه تجيب مفعولها:yaka:


----------



## kimo14th (29 ديسمبر 2006)

انتهى الموضوع  المسلمين المصريين 

لهم الحق تماما فى مصر مثلنا 

اما عن طردهم  وهذا الكلام كان ممكن ايام الغزاه الاولين وليس الان .... 

كذلك اسرائيل .. فليس من المعقول المطالبه بارضهم واخذها ابالقوه بعد قرون وقرون 

وبعد ان فنى الغزاه الاولون ......... غير منطقى 

لانه بالمثل يطالب الهنود الحمر بطرد الامريكان ........ وكله يطرد كله ونعيش فى الصحرا هههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*ظريفة كارلا​*


----------



## coptic hero (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الظبي قال:


> يعني الحينه المسلمين في مصر مثل اليهود ؟؟
> 
> خافوا ربكم ..
> 
> ...



*ده مجرد سؤال برئ ثم من قال ان مصر اصلها عربيه مصر قبطيه*


----------



## coptic hero (29 ديسمبر 2006)

dark2000 قال:


> وهما مين الاقباط دول؟؟
> هو احنا مش اقباط ولا ايه
> الاقباط دي الي هما سكان مصر الاصليين
> والحمدلله احنا سكان مصر الاصليين مش احتلينا البلد
> ...



على الآقل اليهود أرحم مليون مرة من المسلمين وبرضه هم سكانها الاصليين


----------



## coptic hero (29 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> ده بعدك وبعينك ياهيرو ياكافر انت ناسى ان المسلمين عندهم اسلحه فتاكه مثل ازايز بول البعير الخطير اللى بيسبب حاجات مش حلوه قالها حموشى
> والاجنحه الذبابيه القاطعه التى تخترق كل شىء يصادفها وتحوله الى ..الى..بتاع



واااااااااااو حرب كيماوية كمان مش مهم المهم بقى واللى يخوف هو ال..........بتاع ههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (29 ديسمبر 2006)

dark2000 قال:


> على اي قناة ياكداب؟؟؟
> انا هاقولك
> شوف كلاب الامريكان وكلاب الصرب وكلاب الروس وكلاب اليهود بيعملوا ايه في المسلمين
> انتوا متعودين ديما كدا تزيفوا في الحقائق
> دي عاده متأصله فيكم



اولا هو مش مش كداب والقناة هى قناة السويس :smil12:  وبعدين كل الامريكان والروس واليهود كلاب وبنزيف الحقائق امال انتم بقى ايه قطط ههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (29 ديسمبر 2006)

CARLA قال:


> عارف الكلام دا يحصل امتى؟ انا اقولك بس انتا تركز مع الخطوات كويس عشان تجيب نتيجه
> اولا تصحى الصبح بدري اووووي وتقفل نفسك في اوده
> وتتخيل الفكره دي لحد م يجي الليل:big74:
> عشان تبئ الفكره خلاص رسخت في العقل الباطن
> ...



*ليه كده يا كارلا تضحكى على عملت نفس الخطوات اللى قلتى عليها بالظبط وفعلا حلمت بحلم غريب جدا لقيت واحد شكله وحش جدا بيشرب جركن بول بعير وحاطط مزة جناح بعوض ورجل حمار بالشامبنيون والحريم محيطة به واحده كان اسمها عائشه ةالتانيه اسمها سوده وبينى وبينك قلت مش مهم الحلم بتاعى اتفرج على فيلم البورنو احسن بتاع صاحبنا الا ما تعرفيش اسمه ايه يا كارلا احسن ما كنتش مركز امبارح *


----------



## coptic hero (29 ديسمبر 2006)

CARLA قال:


> عارف الكلام دا يحصل امتى؟ انا اقولك بس انتا تركز مع الخطوات كويس عشان تجيب نتيجه
> اولا تصحى الصبح بدري اووووي وتقفل نفسك في اوده
> وتتخيل الفكره دي لحد م يجي الليل:big74:
> عشان تبئ الفكره خلاص رسخت في العقل الباطن
> ...



*ليه كده يا كارلا تضحكى على عملت نفس الخطوات اللى قلتى عليها بالظبط وفعلا حصلت الصدمه فى الآخر حلمت بحلم غريب جدا لقيت واحد شكله وحش جدا بيشرب جركن بول بعير وحاطط مزة جناح بعوض بالكارى  ورجل حمار بالشامبنيون والحريم محيطة به واحده كان اسمها عيوشه والتانيه اسمها سوده وبينى وبينك قلت مش مهم الحلم بتاعى المهم اتفرج على فيلم البورنو احسن بتاع صاحبنا بس ايه ما اقولكيش يا كارلا ده طلع عفريت نسونجى حريف الا ما تعرفيش اسمه ايه يا كارلا احسن ما كنتش مركز امبارح *


----------



## الظبي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

يعني الحينه المسلمين في مصر مثل اليهود ؟؟

خافوا ربكم ..

ليه هو ربنا بعبع ولا عفريت
الله محبة مش بيخوف الله يحب جميع البشر

ليش اللي يحب شخص مثلا مب لازم يسعى و يحاول انه يسوي اي شي عشانه ..

و انك تخاف من اللي خلقك مب معناته ان الخالق عفريت ع قولتك ... لازم تخاف منه هيبة و احتراما له .. لانه يقدر يخسف بك الارض فثانية وحدة..


و مستحيل هالشي يستوي لو تنقلب الارض فوق و تحت ..فى دى انا معاك
علشان اليهود أنظف طبعا

ههههه قال انظف اونه .. يخسون و يهبون و انت وياهم بعد .. اذا تشوف اليهود ناس نظاف .. انت شو بتكون عيل ؟؟

لاني اعتقد ان مصر اغلبها مسلمين و القلة القليلة فقط مسيحيين ..
يعنى لو أسرائيل أحتلت فلسطين كلها وزاد عدد الأسرائلين فيها تبقى من حقهم حتى لو مفيش غير فلسطينى واحد؟

لا و الف لا .. فلسطين عربية مسلمة و اليهود لا مكان لهم و بيطلعون باذن الله الواحد الاحد ..
و بعدين ليش هالحقد .. كلكم عرب و المفروض تتعاونون ع الخير ..العرب جرب أحنا مش عرب
أحنا أقباط فقط
وبقية الأخوة من أصول غير عربية
يعنى العراقى مش عربى
اللبنانى مش عربى 
السورى مش عربى
الفلسطينى مش عربى
وهكذا

اذا العرب يرب .. الاقباط شوووو ؟؟

اذا مب عيابتنك مصر العربية .. اطلعوا برررررع ... لانها ارض عربية و اسمهااااا جمهورية مصصصر العربيييييية مب القبطية


----------



## coptic hero (29 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> CARLA
> 
> انت سعيدة جدا باين عليك بس على ايه ؟
> عمكانة المرأة في الاسلام والجنة في الاسلام :yahoo:



لالا لا مالكش حق يا لايت دى المرأه ليها نصيب كبير فى الجنه محمد واعدهم هايديهم حريم زى العسل والقشطه والحريم بتاعتهم زى كارلا هايعذبوا بيهم الكفار


----------



## coptic hero (29 ديسمبر 2006)

dark2000 قال:


> حلوه ياكارلا هههههههههههههههههه
> بس ماحدتيش ياترى يحط كام معلقه سكر في الحليب
> لووووووووووول



فعلا يا دارك انا طلبت سكر بس طلعلى حماده وكان عاوز يعزمنى على بول بعير طبعا ما رضيتش


----------



## الظبي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اي بول بعير ترمس عنه ..

والله تخلون الواحد يضحك على اشيا ما تنفهم ..

جنكم صغاااااااااااااااار والله


----------



## coptic hero (29 ديسمبر 2006)

mr.hima قال:


> طريف أوى يا ...
> بس أنا عوزك توصفي الوصفة دى لحبايبك المسلمين لحسن يعني خلاص عقلهم قرب يخف بسبب أنهم مش عارفين يرجعوا إحتلالهم لبلاد الاندلس:585fc:  ....معلش الصبر طيب​



*اسمها اسبانيا المتقدمه النظيفه الديمقراطيه وطبعا لو كان استمر بها الاسلام كان بقى زمانها زى اى دوله متخلفه الحمد لله ان ربنا نجاهم وعقبال الباقيين ههههههههههههه*


----------



## coptic hero (29 ديسمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> انتهى الموضوع  المسلمين المصريين
> 
> لهم الحق تماما فى مصر مثلنا
> 
> ...



ادعوا معى ان يسامح الله جبناء الاقباط القدامى الذين خافوا من القتل ولم يستطيعوا دفع الجزية واضطروا للاسلام


----------



## coptic hero (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الظبي قال:


> اي بول بعير ترمس عنه ..
> 
> والله تخلون الواحد يضحك على اشيا ما تنفهم ..
> 
> جنكم صغاااااااااااااااار والله



بول البعير بتاع صاحبك وجناح البعوضه كمان ماتعرفهوش هو قال لما بعوضه تقع فى اكل تغطسها كمان فى الاكل وبعدين ترميها علشان تحت جناح سم والجناح التانى ترياق والهبل صدقوه ههههههههههههه


----------



## الظبي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

و منو قال جذب ..

جرب و يشوف .. و الكلام ما يضحك ..

و لا انا بتخبرك شو هذا ماء الروح اللي عندكم .. شو مكوناته ؟؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الظبي قال:


> يعني الحينه المسلمين في مصر مثل اليهود ؟؟
> 
> خافوا ربكم ..
> 
> ...



*يا حبيبى الظبى انا مش قلتلك مليون مرة تتكلم عربى يا اما تجيب مترجم معاك عاوزين نفهمك *


----------



## الظبي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شو اللي ما فهمته ..

بترجمه ..

الكلام واضح


----------



## لوله (29 ديسمبر 2006)

لاوجه مقارنه بين المسلمين واليهود
اليهود قتله الانبياء والمرسلين 
ويدعون بانهم شعب الله المختار يعني من وجه نظرهم 
الديانه المسيحيه والديانه الاسلاميه ديانات باطله لا وجود لها وهو الاحق بكل شيء 
وبعكس الديانه الاسلاميه التي لم تنكر اي ديانه قبله بل اقرتها 
ولايمكن لمسلم ان يومن بالله مالم يومن بجميع الديانات السابقه لدينه 
وان الدين الاسلامي اخر الاديان
وبعدين لعلمك المسلمين عمرهم ما غزو بلد قبل ان يرسلو لهم الرسائل والرسل 
وعلى حسب الرد تكون التنيجه اما حرب او سلام 
بعكس اليهود تدخل البلدان بلا استئذان والدليل حروبكم معهم وكيف بهدلو مصر وسكانها ولكن الحمدالله انتصر المصريون عليهم


----------



## الظبي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

صح كلام اختي لوله


----------



## elsayed100 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *اسمها اسبانيا المتقدمه النظيفه الديمقراطيه وطبعا لو كان استمر بها الاسلام كان بقى زمانها زى اى دوله متخلفه الحمد لله ان ربنا نجاهم وعقبال الباقيين ههههههههههههه*



ومين الي نضف اسبانيا دي؟؟
اسبانيا دي او الاندلس زمان كان مناره للعلم والتقدم لما دخلها الاسلام وكانت اوربا كلها في تخلف وجهل


----------



## Scofield (29 ديسمبر 2006)

dark2000 قال:


> وهما مين الاقباط دول؟؟
> هو احنا مش اقباط ولا ايه
> الاقباط دي الي هما سكان مصر الاصليين
> والحمدلله احنا سكان مصر الاصليين مش احتلينا البلد
> ...




ههههههه
قال أقباط قال
طيب لو أقباط يا أغبى أخواتك ليه ميبقاش أسمها جمهورية مصر القبطية؟
المسلمين هم العرب الحفاة الذين ذحفو و أحتلو أرضنا و لن يدوم الزمن حتى يرجعو عراة كما ولدتهم أمهم الى المخروبة التى جائو منها.
وبعيدن لما تعرف كلمة قبط أبقى اتكلم 
وده معناها "وكلمة مصر تعني البلد و القطر ، و تسميتها ببلد الماء سببه نهر النيل الذي يخترقها من اعالى جبال الحبشة الى البحر المتوسط. لقد اطلق على مصر في العصور البيزنطية اسم اقباط Egypt و هذه التسمية التي يستعملها الغرب في تسمية مصر ، اطلقها البيزنطيون على اهل مصر المسيحيين في ذلك العهد بسبب تمسكهم بدينهم ، حيث لم يستطع الحكم البيزنطي ان يغير من عقيدة اهل مصر المسيحيين ، فاطلقوا عليهم اسما من صيغة عربية ( قبض على دينه ) ، و حرفت الى قبط و اقباط لاحقا ، و نرى كيف ان اسم اهل مصر في العصر البيزنطي (إقباط Egypt ) قد انتقل الى الجزيرة العربية في العصر الاسلامي بالصيغة عينها – قبط – و منها ماريا القبطية . و لا بد لنا من التوضيح ان صيغة قبط ، قد استعملها اهل الغرب بشكل عام منذ بداية تكون لغاتهم في صياغة الفعل قبط ، قبض capt ، لذلك كانت تسمية البيزنطيين لاهل مصر اقباض – اقباض من صيغة عربية قديمة دخلت في تركيب لغات اوروبة منذ القدم. من اسم وادي النوبة الموجود في مصر – انتقلت كلمة نبأ ، و نبيء ، لتصبح كلمات جديدة في لغات اوروبة / Nova , Noba , Nouveaux , News التي تعني الانباء و الجديد."
http://www.diwanalarab.com/spip.php?article3645
:t33: :t33: :t33: 
يعنى مفيش حاجة اسمها مسلم قبطى يا عبيط
============================
و بخصوص اليهود
فأنا بدونهم لما عرفت المسيح ولا حتى الله 
لماذا؟
أولا جميع الأنبياء يهود 
الله أول ما ظهر ظهر لليهود و آبائهم و ليس للعرب
اليهود برفضهم و صلبهم للمسيح
جعلو المسيح يرفعنا عنهم وجعلنا أولاد لله و بصلبه أزاح عنا عقوبة الخطيئة التى هى الموت
ثم لاتنسى ان المسيح نفسه كان يهوديا و تلاميذه يهود


----------



## Scofield (29 ديسمبر 2006)

dark2000 قال:


> على اي قناة ياكداب؟؟؟
> انا هاقولك
> شوف كلاب الامريكان وكلاب الصرب وكلاب الروس وكلاب اليهود بيعملوا ايه في المسلمين
> انتوا متعودين ديما كدا تزيفوا في الحقائق
> دي عاده متأصله فيكم




كتير قوووووووووى يا جاهل
عندك الجزيرة و عندك القنوات المحلية و الفضائية 
ده غير قنوات الدعوة النكاحية بتاعة المتخلفين أمثالك مثل "أقرأ و الرسالة و غيرها"
من تحريض الشيوخ المنكوحين لكراهية المسيحين و قتلهم


----------



## Im Muslim (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> وشوف كلاب المسلمين بيعملو أيه فى المسيحين



هى دى الاخلاق اللى انت تعلمتها فى الكنيسة ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *يا حبيبى الظبى انا مش قلتلك مليون مرة تتكلم عربى يا اما تجيب مترجم معاك عاوزين نفهمك *



*اسمحلى ابقى المترجم يا هيروووووووووو

توضيح : حرف الـ ج اللى احنا بننطقة هما بينطقوة حرف ي

يعنى

احنا نقول راجل هما يقولوا ريال كدة يعنى

سؤال للاخ ظبى هو حضرتك من الكويت ؟؟*

*اى حاجة مش فاهمها يا هيرووووو قولى عليها* :smil12:


----------



## Scofield (29 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> هى دى الاخلاق اللى انت تعلمتها فى الكنيسة ؟




للأسف أنا بقالى كتير قوووووووووى مدخلتش أى كنيسة
بس الأخلاق دى أنا بتعلمها كل يوم من قرآنكم و أحاديثكم الغير شريفة و كتبكم الأسلامية المحمدية و الأذاعة و التليفزيون المحمدى
و على رأى المثل اللى يعاشر قوم 100 يوم يصبح منهم
وأنا أتعديت من قلة أدب محمدكم السليط اللسان و ألفاظه التى لا تخرج سوى من حيوان مثله
تربى فى الشوارع


----------



## Im Muslim (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الحيوان دة خنزير زيك وزى اللى مربيك يا خنزير


----------



## Im Muslim (29 ديسمبر 2006)

REMON  عشان بس تعرف انك خنزير و الخنزير لا يغلر على اهلة
مش امك و اختك بيتعمدوا قدامك و انت واقف فرحان و مبسوط ومستنى دورك لما القسيس يجى يلعب فى جسمك يا خنزير


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

elsayed100 قال:


> ومين الي نضف اسبانيا دي؟؟
> اسبانيا دي او الاندلس زمان كان مناره للعلم والتقدم لما دخلها الاسلام وكانت اوربا كلها في تخلف وجهل



*بما ان الاسلام هو الذى صنع الحضارة بأسبانيا لماذا لم نرى هذة الحضارة فى اى دوله عربيه ولماذا نجد التخلف فى الدول الآسلاميه بالذات سؤال برئ *


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> REMON  عشان بس تعرف انك خنزير و الخنزير لا يغلر على اهلة
> مش امك و اختك بيتعمدوا قدامك و انت واقف فرحان و مبسوط ومستنى دورك لما القسيس يجى يلعب فى جسمك يا خنزير



*فعلا متخلف مين قال لك ان التعميد بيكون فى سن كبير يا جهبذ العتعميد للكبار الذين يدخلون المسيحية من دين اخر يا ببغاء المسلمين*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*اهلاً بك يا عزيزى كوبتك هيرو 

كل سنة وانت طيب 

موضوعك جميل وسؤالك رائع واجابتى سيطة هى اننا نحن المسيحيين ليست من اخلاقنا ان نطرد احد او نطارد احد 

لى رجاء حقيقى عندك 

وهو حذف المداخلات التى حدت فيها تجاوزات لفظية سواء من اخواتنا المسلمين وكذلك المسيحين 

موضوعك رائع لكن بدأ يتحول بفعل المداخلات العنيفة إلى هراء وجدل عقيم كالعادة 

ونعتذر للجميع 

ونرجو الألتزام بالأداب العامة *


----------



## mr.hima (30 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *اسمها اسبانيا المتقدمه النظيفه الديمقراطيه وطبعا لو كان استمر بها الاسلام كان بقى زمانها زى اى دوله متخلفه الحمد لله ان ربنا نجاهم وعقبال الباقيين ههههههههههههه*


معتقدش البلد اللى بيدخلها الاسلام عمرها ما بتنضف أبدا ...مش بيقولك العرب جرب ...وهما زى الجربة ما بيتلعوش .....
وأسبانيا دى
 ربنا رحمها فعلا من التخلف والتحذب والعجرفة و الارهاب ...كانت هتبقى أوروبا منبع الارهاب بسببهم ​


----------



## kimo14th (30 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> ادعوا معى ان يسامح الله جبناء الاقباط القدامى الذين خافوا من القتل ولم يستطيعوا دفع الجزية واضطروا للاسلام



ربنا يسامح الجميع يا كوبتك


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> ربنا يسامح الجميع يا كوبتك



*أمــــــــــــــــــيــن*


----------



## kimo14th (30 ديسمبر 2006)

elsayed100 قال:


> ومين الي نضف اسبانيا دي؟؟
> اسبانيا دي او الاندلس زمان كان مناره للعلم والتقدم لما دخلها الاسلام وكانت اوربا كلها في تخلف وجهل



الاحتلال هو الاحتلال 

لانجليز افادونا كتيير  والفرنسيين  فكوا شفرات الحضاره الفرعونيه ( السياحه المصدر الاساسى للدخل القومى المصرى  ) 

هل معنى هذا ان نحبهم ونقولهم مانتو قاعدين 


الاسلام فى الاندلس اعتقد انه هذا جهاد فى سبيل الله و..و..و..  

ولكن فى النهايه احتلال


----------



## mr.hima (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> الحيوان دة خنزير زيك وزى اللى مربيك يا خنزير


أمال بس قرفنا في عشتنا وبتتكلم على الادب لية يا محمدي يا نجس


----------



## kimo14th (30 ديسمبر 2006)

elsayed100 قال:


> ومين الي نضف اسبانيا دي؟؟
> اسبانيا دي او الاندلس زمان كان مناره للعلم والتقدم لما دخلها الاسلام وكانت اوربا كلها في تخلف وجهل



الاحتلال هو الاحتلال 

لانجليز افادونا كتيير  والفرنسيين  فكوا شفرات الحضاره الفرعونيه ( السياحه المصدر الاساسى للدخل القومى المصرى  ) 

هل معنى هذا ان نحبهم ونقولهم مانتو قاعدين 


الاسلام فى الاندلس اعتقد انه هذا جهاد فى سبيل الله و..و..و..  

ولكن فى النهايه احتلال وجاء عن طريق الحرب


----------



## kimo14th (30 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *أمــــــــــــــــــيــن*



ههههههههه ايه يا كوبتك  

ده انت فاضى زى بقى 

ا


----------



## kimo14th (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> REMON  عشان بس تعرف انك خنزير و الخنزير لا يغلر على اهلة
> مش امك و اختك بيتعمدوا قدامك و انت واقف فرحان و مبسوط ومستنى دورك لما القسيس يجى يلعب فى جسمك يا خنزير



جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى



استحمل جهلهم شويه يا كيموا انت من دلوقتى وهاتقول جااااى هههههههههه


----------



## kimo14th (30 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> استحمل جهلهم شويه يا كيموا انت من دلوقتى وهاتقول جااااى هههههههههه



اللى يغيظ بجد يا كوبتك  ان الواحد داخل يحط كلمتين عارفهم من غير مايسال ولا يبحث 


فمنظره بيبقى وووووحش 

نفسى يقرا وبعدين يجى يتكلم 

الماتش انهارده صعب ههه


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> اللى يغيظ بجد يا كوبتك  ان الواحد داخل يحط كلمتين عارفهم من غير مايسال ولا يبحث
> 
> 
> فمنظره بيبقى وووووحش
> ...



تصدق يا كيموا انا كرهتك :smil12: :smil12: يعنى احنا بنتكلم عن موضوع مهم وانت تسألنى على الماتش يا أخى خلينا نركز شويه الا قول لى انت لسه فاكر طعم اللحمه احسن انا نسيتها ههههههههههه


----------



## kimo14th (30 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> تصدق يا كيموا انا كرهتك :smil12: :smil12: يعنى احنا بنتكلم عن موضوع مهم وانت تسألنى على الماتش يا أخى خلينا نركز شويه الا قول لى انت لسه فاكر طعم اللحمه احسن انا نسيتها ههههههههههه



اعمل ايه بس يا كوبتك مانا اعصابى بتتعب فى الماتشات دى وساعات مابقدرش اشوفها اساسا 



وبعدين ايه اللحمه دى ؟!  اول مره اسمع عنها 

دى حاجه بتتاكل ؟!!


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> اعمل ايه بس يا كوبتك مانا اعصابى بتتعب فى الماتشات دى وساعات مابقدرش اشوفها اساسا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تتاكل ايه يا عم كيمو انا على ما اتذكر كده من 38 يوم انها كانت دواء مهدئ لتنقيه الجسم من الزيوت هههههههه


----------



## kimo14th (30 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> تتاكل ايه يا عم كيمو انا على ما اتذكر كده من 38 يوم انها كانت دواء مهدئ لتنقيه الجسم من الزيوت هههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه  يخرب عقلك يا مجرم يخرب عقلك يا ابو تريكه 

قصدى يا كوبتك


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه  يخرب عقلك يا مجرم يخرب عقلك يا ابو تريكه
> 
> قصدى يا كوبتك



يخرب عقلك الكورة لحست دماغك يا اكرامى يووووه قصدى يا كيمو


----------



## لوله (30 ديسمبر 2006)

> معتقدش البلد اللى بيدخلها الاسلام عمرها ما بتنضف أبدا ...مش بيقولك العرب جرب ...وهما زى الجربة ما بيتلعوش .....



ارجع الى تاريخ الاندلس كويس وشوف كيف اتطورت بعد دخول الاسلام في كل المجالات 

لدرجه ان الاوربيون كانو يذهبون اليها لتلقي العلوم  ويتعلمون اللغه العربيه لانها لغه العلم انا ذاك ولو تعرف ان هذا كان بدايه تطور الاوربيون 
ولو انت من الناس الفاهمه لعرفت انه المخطوطات العربيه وبعض المولفات  العربيه الاسلاميه مازالت الى الان في بعض المكتبات العالميه 
ولا هذا مو صحيح 
ولايمكن احنا من عقلنا بنقول كذا 
على العموم شغل مخك كويس واقراء الكتب كويس وانت تعرف اذا كانت الاندلس تطورت بدخول المسلمين اليها والا لا واتمنى انكم تجوبوني بطريقه عقلانيه
لابسخريه او الشتم


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

لوله قال:


> ارجع الى تاريخ الاندلس كويس وشوف كيف اتطورت بعد دخول الاسلام في كل المجالات
> 
> لدرجه ان الاوربيون كانو يذهبون اليها لتلقي العلوم  ويتعلمون اللغه العربيه لانها لغه العلم انا ذاك ولو تعرف ان هذا كان بدايه تطور الاوربيون
> ولو انت من الناس الفاهمه لعرفت انه المخطوطات العربيه وبعض المولفات  العربيه الاسلاميه مازالت الى الان في بعض المكتبات العالميه
> ...



طيب لماذا لم تتطور اى دوله عربيه وهم كثيرون وهم ارض الاسلام ولا العرب بيصدروا التطور بدون ما يستفيدوا منه هههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

لوله قال:


> ارجع الى تاريخ الاندلس كويس وشوف كيف اتطورت بعد دخول الاسلام في كل المجالات
> 
> لدرجه ان الاوربيون كانو يذهبون اليها لتلقي العلوم  ويتعلمون اللغه العربيه لانها لغه العلم انا ذاك ولو تعرف ان هذا كان بدايه تطور الاوربيون
> ولو انت من الناس الفاهمه لعرفت انه المخطوطات العربيه وبعض المولفات  العربيه الاسلاميه مازالت الى الان في بعض المكتبات العالميه
> ...



معلش يا لوله تم حصر الآختراعات التى افادت العالم وهى تتعدى مائه الف اختراع ممكن تقوليلى على 5 اختراعات عربيه فى اى مجال يعجبك وتوعدينى الا تكتبى فى اى مشاركه الا بعد ان تذكرى الاختراعات يالللا اشوف وشك بخير انتى نورتينا


----------



## Artificial Mind (30 ديسمبر 2006)

ازاى الاقباط يطالبوا المسلمين بالخروج وتعددادهم الكلى 6.2 % من نسبه سكان مصر حسب اخر تعداد للسكان


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Artificial Mind قال:


> ازاى الاقباط يطالبوا المسلمين بالخروج وتعددادهم الكلى 6.2 % من نسبه سكان مصر حسب اخر تعداد للسكان



يا حبيبى نسبه الاقباط تتعدى 30% وليس لنا شأن باحصاءات الحكومه والتى تخرج اى موظف مسيحى من الحصر النهائى و80%من المسيحيين عند طلبهم او تجديدهم للبطاقات الشخصيه الجديده يجدون الديانه مكتوبه لهم مسلم ويقومون بتصحيحها ومن يعلم هل هو تصحيح مؤقت ولا ايه انما نسبه 6.2 اللى بتقول عليها يعنى حوالى 4 مليون دول تلاقيهم فى شبرا والظاهر والزاويه بس روح يا حبيبى شوف حد يديلك معلومات حقيقيه


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Artificial Mind قال:


> ازاى الاقباط يطالبوا المسلمين بالخروج وتعددادهم الكلى 6.2 % من نسبه سكان مصر حسب اخر تعداد للسكان



نسيت اقول لك ان الموضوع مجرد تخيل بس هههههههههه


----------



## Artificial Mind (30 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> [SIZE=""]نسيت اقول لك ان الموضوع مجرد تخيل بس هههههههههه[/SIZE]



شكرا للتوضيح


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Artificial Mind قال:


> شكرا للتوضيح



*أى خدعه :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: *


----------



## لوله (30 ديسمبر 2006)

> إقتباس:
> 
> 
> > المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لوله
> ...


انفذ طلبك لمى ترجع انت الى كتب التاريخ الاندلسي وتطالع بنفسك على الحضارة التى قامت هناك بعدين انا اجيب لك ال تريده من معلومات مع العلم ان هنالك من النظريات لعلماء مسلمين هي سبب تطور العلم 
في مجالات عده منها الهندسه والطب والفلك و الرياضيات 
ولا هذا مو صحيح


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

لوله قال:


> انفذ طلبك لمى ترجع انت الى كتب التاريخ الاندلسي وتطالع بنفسك على الحضارة التى قامت هناك بعدين انا اجيب لك ال تريده من معلومات مع العلم ان هنالك من النظريات لعلماء مسلمين هي سبب تطور العلم
> في مجالات عده منها الهندسه والطب والفلك و الرياضيات
> ولا هذا مو صحيح



انتى قلتى ان الاسلام سبب تطور اسبانيا الاندلس يعنى وانا قلت لك الكلام ده مش صحيح وطلبت منك 5 اختراعات بس واكيد مش هاتعرفى تجيبى اختراع واحد حتى ياريت متعمليش انك عارفه كل حاجه وبتمتنعى عن الاجابه وتقوليلى نظريات وكده روحى يا لوله وبلاش مكابرة اينما وجدتى التخلف ابحثى عن العرب والمسلمين ودى حقيقه علما بأننا ضمن العرب


----------



## kimo14th (30 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> انتى قلتى ان الاسلام سبب تطور اسبانيا الاندلس يعنى وانا قلت لك الكلام ده مش صحيح وطلبت منك 5 اختراعات بس واكيد مش هاتعرفى تجيبى اختراع واحد حتى ياريت متعمليش انك عارفه كل حاجه وبتمتنعى عن الاجابه وتقوليلى نظريات وكده روحى يا لوله وبلاش مكابرة اينما وجدتى التخلف ابحثى عن العرب والمسلمين ودى حقيقه علما بأننا ضمن العرب



متتعبش نفسك  ياكوبتك طنش 


وكسبنا ههاهاها 

فلافيلو


----------



## لوله (31 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مو لمى تقراء عن التاريخ الاندلسي يا جاهل حتعرف اكثر 
عن الحضارة الاسلاميه في كل المجالات 
وحتلاقي اجابه لسوالك


----------



## الحوت (31 ديسمبر 2006)

لوله قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مو لمى تقراء عن التاريخ الاندلسي يا جاهل حتعرف اكثر
> عن الحضارة الاسلاميه في كل المجالات
> وحتلاقي اجابه لسوالك



*لا يوجد يا عزيزتي شيء اسمه " الحضارة الاسلامية " !!!
انها حضارة " التكاثر " فقط !!!! 

وليس الاختراع !!
فلا يوجد شيء اسمه " اختراع " اسلامي !
أو اكتشاف اسلامي !

ماذا عن تكفير كل من اشتغل بالفلسفة والمنطق ؟!
لا بل حتى تكفير من فتح مختبر كيمياء ..!

لكن في ظل الإسلام  تقدمت ونمت وترقت تلك العلوم من طب أو هندسة أو فيزياء أو رياضيات اوكيمياء او فلك وإن كَانَ المبدع فيها ليس مسلماً،

طبعاً غير مسلماً ..!
فلو كان للاسلام اي ترابط مع العلم .. لوجدت ان من يبدع سيكون مسلماً ولكن هذا لم يحدث !!!!
انما من ابدعوا كانوا اما مسيحيين أو فرس أو ملاحدة ..!

ولعلمك بهذه الحقيقة المرة مثل العلقم ..
رحت لتزج بهم لتذيبهم في بوتقة " الحضارة الاسلامية " !
ولكأن اللحضارة الاسلامية اي فضل عليهم ..
بينما هي نفسها ليست من صنيع ابناءها !!! 

" ابن سينا والفارابي والكندي ... الخ " !
وهؤلاء كانوا ملاحدة ..

فالمسلمون لم يقوموا لا باختراع ولا باكتشاف انما انكبوا على دراسة كتب اليونان الاغريق والفرس والسريان .. فارتقوا الى ما ارتقوا اليه .. 
ولا ينسب الفضل الى " الحضارة الاسلامية "

والتاريخ يحفظ بأن هذه " الحضارة " ان جاز ان ندعوها " حضارة " قد قامت على اكتاف المترجمين وكتب الاولين ..! 

يعني اليهود يبلغ تعدادهم عشرة ملايين .. وقد حصدوا ما يقارب الـ 180 جائزة نوبل !!!
بينما المسلمين قد بلغوا مئات الملايين .. ولم ينالوا من " نوبل " الا ما يقل عن اصابع الكف الواحدة !!!!
مع الفارق السكاني الهائل .. *


----------



## لوله (31 ديسمبر 2006)

اذا انت تقوم بتحريف 
حقائق تاريخيه 
فكيف تردني ان اجاوب عليك 
على العموم انا اكتفيت 
وخارجه من هذا الموضوع وما حرد ثاني 
كيف ارد على من يقومون بتحريف كتب التاريخ  الواضحه وضوح الشمس


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (31 ديسمبر 2006)

كانوا فالحين فى الرقص والشخلعه...هشك بشك مش راح اغشك


----------



## الحوت (31 ديسمبر 2006)

لوله قال:


> اذا انت تقوم بتحريف
> حقائق تاريخيه
> فكيف تردني ان اجاوب عليك
> على العموم انا اكتفيت
> ...



*اي تاريخ هذا يا اخت لوله وهل عندكم تاريخ اصلا ؟

هل تسمين احتلال البلاد ونهبها وسرقة اهلها وخيراتها تاريخ ؟
هل تسمين الهجوم البربري ونشر الاسلام بالسيف تاريخ ؟*


----------



## coptic hero (31 ديسمبر 2006)

لوله قال:


> اذا انت تقوم بتحريف
> حقائق تاريخيه
> فكيف تردني ان اجاوب عليك
> على العموم انا اكتفيت
> ...



يا ستى هو احنا كده غلطنا بنقولك هاتى انتى من كتب الحضارة بتاعتك الدليل واحنا بنسألك تقومى تقوليلنا يا جهله اقرأو انتى عملتى زى التلميذ اللى جاله سؤال فى الامتحان وكتب الاجابه انظر الكتاب ههههههههههههه


----------



## zeus_zeus (1 يناير 2007)

أن الجيش الإسلامي حين قدم مصر لم يحارب المصريين، إنما حارب الرومان الوثنيين الذي أذاقوا أهل مصر صنوف القهر والاضطهاد، وأن عمرو بن العاص حين استطاع فتح مصر استدعى الأنبا بنيامين الذي كان هاربًا في الصحراء من ظلم الرومان، وأعاده إلى كرسي البطريركية رئيسًا للقبط. 

وقد شارك المصريون في حرب الرومان إلى جانب جيش عمرو بن العاص بعد أن سمعوا أن الإسلام هو دين السماحة والعدل والحرية، وحين صارت مصر بلدًا مسلمًا لم يقم الفاتحون بإكراه أحد على دخول الإسلام، ومن دخله بعد ذلك كان اختيارًا، بعد أن تأكد أهل مصر أن الإسلام حقق لهم ما كانوا يفتقدون من عدل وحرية وسلام، وأن الفاتحين ما جاءوا ليقيموا عروشًا، إنما جاءوا لنشر قيم الخير والفضيلة والمساواة بين البشر


----------



## حمامة الروض (1 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> *اذا كان الفلسطينيين والعرب يطلبون من اسرائيل مغادرة وترك فلسطين والتى هى ارضهم واشتروها بنقودهم من الفلسطينيين ماذا يفعل المسلمين اذا طلب منهم العالم ارجاع ارض مصر الى الاقباط والخروج منها .:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: مجرد سؤال برئ*



طبعا بنقول لهم ان فلسطين ارض العرب واهلا بالعرب اليهود يعيشون معنا

لكن الصهاينه الاوربيين يخسون ويهبون يحتلونها يبغون يتعبدون اهلا وسهلا وبالطريقة اللي تعجبهم 

بالنسبة لمصر مافي احد قبل الاقباط كان عايش فيها ؟

ومعروف الحضارة الفرعونية ايش قدمت لمصر
والحضارة الاسلامية ايش قدمت لمصر
لكن الاقباط ايش قدموا لتاريخ مصر ؟ ايش أنجازاتهم ؟ فين أثار حضارتهم في مصر غير الكنايس
مااحد يعرف الاقباط ايش تاريخهم أصلا؟


----------



## stan55 (1 يناير 2007)

وشوف كلاب المسلمين بيعملو أيه فى المسيحين
وبطلو شعارات مفضوحة


----------



## stan55 (1 يناير 2007)

" وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم "
(يوحنا 32:8)

"وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله.وهذا هو
روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم انه يأتي والآن هو في العالم."
(1 يوحنا 4:3)


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> طبعا بنقول لهم ان فلسطين ارض العرب واهلا بالعرب اليهود يعيشون معنا
> 
> لكن الصهاينه الاوربيين يخسون ويهبون يحتلونها يبغون يتعبدون اهلا وسهلا وبالطريقة اللي تعجبهم
> 
> ...



حمامه الروض واضح انك حافظة مش فاهمه يا بنتى اللى عمل كل حضارة مصر هم الاقباط حتى مساجدكم لو بصيتى عليها هاتلاقى كل الاسوار والزخارف على هيئه صلبان والخلفاء كانوا يأخذون المسيحيين الى مقر خلافتهم لينقلوا الحضارة اليها ممكن بقى حضرتك تقوليلى ايه هى حضارة المسلمين اللى مصدعانى بيها وبالدليل لو سمحتى يعنى مش تقوليلى الاندلس وكلام فارغ لآنك عارفه انه بعد طرد المسلمين منها بدأت الحضارة ولو كان المسلمون ذو حضارة كانوا عملوها فى بلادهم


----------



## حمامة الروض (1 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> حمامه الروض واضح انك حافظة مش فاهمه يا بنتى اللى عمل كل حضارة مصر هم الاقباط حتى مساجدكم لو بصيتى عليها هاتلاقى كل الاسوار والزخارف على هيئه صلبان والخلفاء كانوا يأخذون المسيحيين الى مقر خلافتهم لينقلوا الحضارة اليها ممكن بقى حضرتك تقوليلى ايه هى حضارة المسلمين اللى مصدعانى بيها وبالدليل لو سمحتى يعنى مش تقوليلى الاندلس وكلام فارغ لآنك عارفه انه بعد طرد المسلمين منها بدأت الحضارة ولو كان المسلمون ذو حضارة كانوا عملوها فى بلادهم


ازاي اجيب لك الدليل 
عوزني اروح متحف اجيب لك ابتكاراتهم ولا اروح مكتبة واعملك توثيق مرجعي

عوز أديك مواقع تقرا عن الحضارة الاسلامية من عنيه
وانت كمان لوعندك موقع عن تاريخ الاقباط اديني هوا عوزة اقرا عن تاريخكم اللي ماصدعتنا بيه

ولعلمك المسلمين المصريين كمان اقباط مثلك 
وكمان ساميين ونرجع لسام بن نوح مثلنا مثل اليهود 
وكل اليهود اللي في اسرائيل يهود روسيا واوربا موالساميين الحقيقيين

انتظر تعطيني موقع عن التاريخي القبطي


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

zeus_zeus قال:


> أن الجيش الإسلامي حين قدم مصر لم يحارب المصريين، إنما حارب الرومان الوثنيين الذي أذاقوا أهل مصر صنوف القهر والاضطهاد، وأن عمرو بن العاص حين استطاع فتح مصر استدعى الأنبا بنيامين الذي كان هاربًا في الصحراء من ظلم الرومان، وأعاده إلى كرسي البطريركية رئيسًا للقبط.
> 
> وقد شارك المصريون في حرب الرومان إلى جانب جيش عمرو بن العاص بعد أن سمعوا أن الإسلام هو دين السماحة والعدل والحرية، وحين صارت مصر بلدًا مسلمًا لم يقم الفاتحون بإكراه أحد على دخول الإسلام، ومن دخله بعد ذلك كان اختيارًا، بعد أن تأكد أهل مصر أن الإسلام حقق لهم ما كانوا يفتقدون من عدل وحرية وسلام، وأن الفاتحين ما جاءوا ليقيموا عروشًا، إنما جاءوا لنشر قيم الخير والفضيلة والمساواة بين البشر



يا زيوس اللى بتقوله ده التاريخ المزور انما لو سألت حد بيقرأ هاتعرف ان الاسلام كان بيفرض على المسيحيين لبس صليب وزنه تقيل جدا عدة ارطال ومنها جاء لقب عظمه زرقاء لآنه كان بيحز فى العنق وهاتعرف انه كان ممنوع مسيحى ينزل السوق الا وهو لابس جلابيه زرقاء فيها رقعتين بحجم كف اليد ولازم المسيحى يركب الدابه بالمقلوب يعنى ظهرة لرأس الدابه وممنوع عليهم فى الاعياد والاحتفالات يرفعوا الصليب وهدمت لهم الكثير من الكنائس بسبب التعصب واحيان اخرى لسرقه الرخام لبناء قصور الولاة وكفايه كده لآن الواحد تعب من مجرد ذكر هذة الاسباب ربنا يعوض كل الذين صبروا على بلاء الاسلام ويسامح اجدادكم الذين لم يحتملوا الظلم واشهروا اسلامهم للهروب من الضيقه


----------



## حمامة الروض (1 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> يا زيوس اللى بتقوله ده التاريخ المزور انما لو سألت حد بيقرأ هاتعرف ان الاسلام كان بيفرض على المسيحيين لبس صليب وزنه تقيل جدا عدة ارطال ومنها جاء لقب عظمه زرقاء لآنه كان بيحز فى العنق وهاتعرف انه كان ممنوع مسيحى ينزل السوق الا وهو لابس جلابيه زرقاء فيها رقعتين بحجم كف اليد ولازم المسيحى يركب الدابه بالمقلوب يعنى ظهرة لرأس الدابه وممنوع عليهم فى الاعياد والاحتفالات يرفعوا الصليب وهدمت لهم الكثير من الكنائس بسبب التعصب واحيان اخرى لسرقه الرخام لبناء قصور الولاة وكفايه كده لآن الواحد تعب من مجرد ذكر هذة الاسباب ربنا يعوض كل الذين صبروا على بلاء الاسلام ويسامح اجدادكم الذين لم يحتملوا الظلم واشهروا اسلامهم للهروب من الضيقه



ليه بس ياهيرو 

كل دا في قلبك 

اللي بتقوله هوا التزوير وصدقني مافيش حد بيترك دينه غصب عنه


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> ليه بس ياهيرو
> 
> كل دا في قلبك
> 
> اللي بتقوله هوا التزوير وصدقني مافيش حد بيترك دينه غصب عنه



ممكن تكلفى نفسك وتعثرى على كتاب اسمه تاريخ الكنيسه القبطيه وهو متاح فى الاسواق وستجدى فيه كل ما يثبت اضطهاد المسلمين على مر القرون والكتاب مصرح به من الجهات الرقابيه وبالآدله من افواه مؤرخين مسلمين وبعدها ممكن نعاود المناقشه فى هذا الموضوع علما بأن ما يحدث اليوم من مشاكسات لا يساوى شئ مما حدث مع اجدادنا وربنا ينور لك طريقك


----------



## kimo14th (2 يناير 2007)

ربنا يعينك ياكوبتك يااخويا


----------



## الحوت (3 يناير 2007)

*يا مسلمين كفاياكم بقى لازم نعيد الكلام الف مرة..

لا يوجد شيء اسمه " اختراع " اسلامي !
أو اكتشاف اسلامي !

كله " بالترجمة "  .. " الترجمة " !
فقد ترجموا كتب السريان الاشوريين .. والفرس والارمن واليونان الاغريق والرومان ..
يعني " حضارة اقتباس " !!!! 

لكن في ظل سماحة الإسلام ويُسره تقدمت ونمت وترقت تلك العلوم من طب أو هندسة أو فيزياء أو رياضيات اوكيمياء او فلك وإن كَانَ المبدع فيها ليس مسلماً،


فلو كان للاسلام اي ترابط مع العلم .. لوجدت ان من يبدع سيكون مسلماً ولكن هذا لم يحدث !!!!
انما من ابدعوا كانوا اما مسيحيين أو فرس أو ملاحدة ..!

ولعلمكم بهذه الحقيقة المرة مثل العلقم ..
رحتم لتزج بهم لتذيبهم في بوتقة " الحضارة الاسلامية " !
ولكأن اللحضارة الاسلامية اي فضل عليهم ..
بينما هي نفسها ليست من صنيع ابناءها !!! 


والعلم كله الفضل فيه يعود لفلاسفة الاغريق والسريان الاشوريين والفرس .. 

ولا ينسب الفضل الى " الحضارة الاسلامية "


ولكان المسلمين اكثرية العلماء او على الاقل نصفهم .. أو حتى ربعهم .. أو حتى عشر عشر عشر معشار علماء العالم ..( مع كون تعدادهم هو بمئات الملايين ) !!!

لا دخل للاسلام بهذا 

يعني اليهود يبلغ تعدادهم عشرة ملايين .. وقد حصدوا ما يقارب الـ 180 جائزة نوبل !!!
بينما المسلمين قد بلغوا مئات الملايين .. ولم ينالوا من " نوبل " الا ما يقل عن اصابع الكف الواحدة !!!!
مع الفارق السكاني الهائل .. :yahoo: *


*لا يوجد شي اسمه علماء عرب ابدا :a82: 


ان العديد من العلماء المصنفين على انهم علماء عرب, ما هم سوى من قوميات ليست عربيه :


- ابن الجزار = من قيروان 
- ابن جلجل = اندلسي قرطبي
- ابن سمجون = أندلسي
- ابن سينا = فارسي
- ابن عراق = خوارزم في خرسان 
- الرازي = فارسي
- ابن المقشر= مصر
- ابن مندويه = اصفهان فارسي
- المجريطي = الاندلس
- البيروني = خوارزم
- البوذجاني = بوذجان 
- الاصطراخي = فارسي 
- ابو قاسم الازهري = قرطبه الاندلس
- ابو قاسم الانطاكي = من انطاكيه
- ابو قاسم عباس بن فرداس= قرطبه 
- ابن برغوث = الاندلس
- ابن البنا = مراكش المغرب 
- ابن روميه = اندلسي
- القزويني = من قزوين 
- ابن ماسويه = سرياني 
- ابن مهند = اندلسي 

.
.
.
.
..............والخ....................
.
جميعهم من الموالي وذوي اصول ليست عربيه *




.


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

لوله قال:


> والله سديتى نفسى من الرد على كتاباتك المتخلفه والتى نقلتيها بدون تفكير وجيتى جرى تدلقيها فى المنتدى وكأنك جايبه كنز يا عالم حرااااام عليكم بطلوا تخلف ونسب مجهود الغير لكم
> 
> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
> هذا من طيب اصلك
> ...


طبعا دى تريقع بس هاقولك ايه ماهو انتم بتفهموا الحاجه بالشقلوب واخاف ارد عليكى واقولك انا اصلى طيب تقوليلى المسلمون هم اول من اكتشف الاصل الطيب هههههههههههههه


----------



## حمامة الروض (4 يناير 2007)

يا مسلمين كفاياكم بقى لازم نعيد الكلام الف مرة..

لا يوجد شيء اسمه " اختراع " اسلامي !
أو اكتشاف اسلامي !

كله " بالترجمة "  .. " الترجمة " !
فقد ترجموا كتب السريان الاشوريين .. والفرس والارمن واليونان الاغريق والرومان ..
يعني " حضارة اقتباس " !!!! 

لكن في ظل سماحة الإسلام ويُسره تقدمت ونمت وترقت تلك العلوم من طب أو هندسة أو فيزياء أو رياضيات اوكيمياء او فلك وإن كَانَ المبدع فيها ليس مسلماً،

- ابن الجزار = من قيروان 
- ابن جلجل = اندلسي قرطبي
- ابن سمجون = أندلسي
- ابن سينا = فارسي
- ابن عراق = خوارزم في خرسان 
- الرازي = فارسي
- ابن المقشر= مصر
- ابن مندويه = اصفهان فارسي
- المجريطي = الاندلس
- البيروني = خوارزم
- البوذجاني = بوذجان 
- الاصطراخي = فارسي 
- ابو قاسم الازهري = قرطبه الاندلس
- ابو قاسم الانطاكي = من انطاكيه
- ابو قاسم عباس بن فرداس= قرطبه 
- ابن برغوث = الاندلس
- ابن البنا = مراكش المغرب 
- ابن روميه = اندلسي
- القزويني = من قزوين 
- ابن ماسويه = سرياني 
- ابن مهند = اندلسي .

!!!!!
والعلماء اللي انت كاتبهم أيش دياناتهم ؟! 

ممكن توضحلي انت تقصد بالعرب سكان الجزيرة العربية ؟؟


----------



## حمامة الروض (4 يناير 2007)

برافو عليك يالولة رد مسكت :flowers:

صدقيني لوحضارتنا كانت غير أسلامية لكان أعترفت كل الحضارات انها أعظم موروث أنساني

لانها أحدثت نقله نوعيه في كل شيء سواء العلوم الانسانية مثل التاريخ والترجمة والادب واللغه والبلاغة 

او في العلوم المادية بشتى مجالاتها وطبعا نقله نوعية في العلوم الشرعية بفروعها 

مافي موروث أعظم من موروثنا بس العيب انو احنا ماعندنا شركات سينما تقول مين هما العرب وايش هو الاسلام مثل الغرب

يعني كل مشغلنا التلفزيون وهالافلام تحيكنا عن تاريخ اوربا كانوا مافي ناس عملت حضارة غير هالمنطقة الصغيرة من العالم !!

لازم نطفش سكان العالم بتاريخنا ونجيب مخرجين ممتازين وممثلين حلوين يعملون مليون فلم ونطلع فيه انوا احنا اسياد العالم علشان تعترف الشعوب غصب عنها انو حضارتنا أعظم حضارة!!

لان سارت العقول ماتفتش عن التاريخ في كتب التاريخ تفتش عنه في الريموت كنترول ..​


----------



## شمس الحقيقه (4 يناير 2007)

هذا الرابط يرد على كل المشككين بالحضارة الاسلاميه العريقة وهذا الدين الاسلامي الذي يدين به 1800 مليون بالعالم
http://www.balagh.com/deen/ya1dbf66.htm


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2007)

شمس الحقيقه قال:


> هذا الرابط يرد على كل المشككين بالحضارة الاسلاميه العريقة وهذا الدين الاسلامي الذي يدين به 1800 مليون بالعالم
> http://www.balagh.com/deen/ya1dbf66.htm




يا شيخه ماتجيش على نفسك وتقولى 1800 مليون ده عدد المسلمين وصل 8000 مليون من اجمالى سكان العالم حوالى
 7000 مليون ههههههههههه مساكين


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (5 يناير 2007)

*الكذب الاسلامى........*

الظاهر ان المسلمين ديما بينسوا نفسهم وان النعيم اللى بيعيشوا فيه من الغرب الذى يتهموه بالكفر وردا على الاخت التى ادعت انه على الرغم من عدم كونهم عرب الا انهم مسلمين :yahoo: :yahoo: 
واليك هذا الرابط لعلكى تعرفى جزء من الحقيقه :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13172


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (5 يناير 2007)

> هذا الرابط يرد على كل المشككين بالحضارة الاسلاميه العريقة وهذا الدين الاسلامي الذي يدين به 1800 مليون بالعالم
> http://www.balagh.com/deen/ya1dbf66.htm


مقال عبيييييييييييييييط


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> برافو عليك يالولة رد مسكت :flowers:
> 
> صدقيني لوحضارتنا كانت غير أسلامية لكان أعترفت كل الحضارات انها أعظم موروث أنساني
> 
> ...



*مساكين الضربة شديدة عليهم مش قادرين يحتملوا حقيقة انهم شعوب متخلفين

نعيد ونكرر حتى يفهموا الظاهر انه فيوزات عقولهم لسه ضاربة من 1400 سنة ..


لا يوجد شيء اسمه " اختراع " اسلامي !
أو اكتشاف اسلامي !

كله " بالترجمة " .. " الترجمة " !
فقد ترجموا كتب السريان الاشوريين .. والفرس والارمن واليونان الاغريق والرومان ..
يعني " حضارة اقتباس " !!!! 

لكن في ظل سماحة الإسلام ويُسره تقدمت ونمت وترقت تلك العلوم من طب أو هندسة أو فيزياء أو رياضيات اوكيمياء او فلك وإن كَانَ المبدع فيها ليس مسلماً،


فلو كان للاسلام اي ترابط مع العلم .. لوجدت ان من يبدع سيكون مسلماً ولكن هذا لم يحدث !!!!
انما من ابدعوا كانوا اما مسيحيين أو فرس أو ملاحدة ..!

ولعلمكم بهذه الحقيقة المرة مثل العلقم ..
رحتم لتزج بهم لتذيبهم في بوتقة " الحضارة الاسلامية " !
ولكأن اللحضارة الاسلامية اي فضل عليهم ..
بينما هي نفسها ليست من صنيع ابناءها !!! 


والعلم كله الفضل فيه يعود لفلاسفة الاغريق والسريان الاشوريين والفرس .. 

ولا ينسب الفضل الى " الحضارة الاسلامية "*

ولكان المسلمين اكثرية العلماء او على الاقل نصفهم .. أو حتى ربعهم .. أو حتى عشر عشر عشر معشار علماء العالم ..( مع كون تعدادهم هو بمئات الملايين ) !!!

لا دخل للاسلام بهذا 

يعني اليهود يبلغ تعدادهم عشرة ملايين .. وقد حصدوا ما يقارب الـ 180 جائزة نوبل !!!
بينما المسلمين قد بلغوا مئات الملايين .. ولم ينالوا من " نوبل " الا ما يقل عن اصابع الكف الواحدة !!!!
مع الفارق السكاني الهائل ..


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *
> نعيد ونكرر حتى يفهموا الظاهر انه فيوزات عقولهم لسه ضاربة من 1400 سنة ..
> 
> [/COLOR]*


*

بدلا من ان تلعن العقول الضاربه رووووح هات كهربائى يصلح الفيوزات ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## لوله (7 يناير 2007)

ياجماعه وين راحت ردودي 
ممكن الاقي اجابه 
انا نزلت اكثر من رد وماني لقايها الحين


----------



## حمامة الروض (7 يناير 2007)

وانا كمان أتحذفتلي ردود وكلها بتتكلم عن حضارتنا 

وبعدين لاحظي يالوله يحذفون الردو اللي في صلب الموضوع

ويخلون الاشياء الجانبيه

فعلاً أغرب منتدى شفته في حياتي :t33:


----------



## حمامة الروض (7 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *مساكين الضربة شديدة عليهم مش قادرين يحتملوا حقيقة انهم شعوب متخلفين
> 
> نعيد ونكرر حتى يفهموا الظاهر انه فيوزات عقولهم لسه ضاربة من 1400 سنة ..
> 
> ...



ياعم بلا نوبل بلا هبل

أصلا اللي ياخذ نوبل أعرف أنه أكبر عميل حتى العرب

نوبل = جائزة لعلماء أذناب الغرب

كثير رافضوا هاذي الجائزة بما فيهم أجانب

روح أقرا عن الجائزة بعدين أتكلم ..


----------



## حمامة الروض (7 يناير 2007)

بعدين يارياض أعطيناكم علماء مسلمين كثير في الطب والهندسة والفلك والجغرافيا

ماشفنا واحد منكم أتكلم عن التاريخ القبطي

سيبك من اليهود هما يدافعوا عن تاريخهم 

أنت تاريخك أيه ؟


----------



## coptic hero (9 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> ياعم بلا نوبل بلا هبل
> 
> أصلا اللي ياخذ نوبل أعرف أنه أكبر عميل حتى العرب
> 
> ...



طبعا طالما ما فيش مسلم اخد الجايزة غير 3 افراد تبقى جايزة مشبوهه ومن ياخذها عميل للامبرياليه والشيوعيه اللا مركزيه وكلام تخين اوى من كلامكم فعلا جهل مركز ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## لوله (10 يناير 2007)

الطب الإسلامي 
عامل أساسي في خروج أوروبا من عصر الظلام 

الدكتور عبد الرحيم حجازي 
لبنان- فرنسا
خرجت أوروبا من عصر الظلام، بفضل النهضة الفكرية والثقافية والعلمية التي عمتها في منتهى القرن الخامس عشر. وقد كان الطب عاملاً من العوامل الأساسية التي خلقت هذه النهضة ودفعتها إلى الأمام، وذلك عن طريق المدارس الطبية العديدة التي انتشرت في أوروبا. 

وقد لعب الطب الإسلامي دوراً هاماً وفعالاً في خلق ونهضة وتطوير مدارس الطب الأوروبية. ومن أشهرها مدرسة ساليرن في جنوب إيطاليا، ومدرستي مونبليه، وباريس في فرنسا. 

ومع هذا وللأسف، فان المنشورات والكتب الفرنسية، تتحدث قليلاً جداً عن الطب العربي وعن أهميته العلمية والتاريخية. وقلائل جداً هم الأساتذة الذين يذكرون الطب الإسلامي ودوره في خلق جامعة مونبلية وتطورها وهي أولى الجامعات الفرنسية لتدريس الطب، وأقدمها حالياً. 

وأن أخذنا هذه المنشورات، وسمعنا  أراء هؤلاء الأساتذة، لوجدنا أن أكثر الكتاب والمفكرين الفرنسيين لا يعتقدو ن أن هناك طبا إسلامياً أصيلاً، بل يعتقدون أن دور العرب كان ترجمة المؤلفات اليونانية والهندية، ونقلها إلى اللغة العربية، ومن ثم نقلها إلى أوروبا عن طريق أسبانيا. 

على ذلك، يقول سانجور وجو  داريلانو( 1) "ليس الطب الإسلامي إلا مجموعة ترجمات كتبت باللغة العربية، من قبل فارسيين ويهود ومسيحيين "، ويقول داريمبرغ(1) " كانت سيطرة الطب الإسلامي في القرون الوسطى سيطرة كاملة في أوروبا. لكن هذا لم يغير جوهر العلم، فقد كان وبقي جالينوسيا فالطب العربي بأجمله، ما هو إلا ترجمة أو بالأحرى تزييف وتزوير للطب الأغريقي "، ويقول بارياتي (3) " أن الميزة المهمة للطب العربي هو حفظه ونقله للمؤلفات اليونانية العديدة التي كانت منسية في الجزء الأول للقرون الوسطى ". ويقول كاستيجليوني (4): " أن الطب الإسلامي ما هو إلا الطب اليوناني القديم، لابسا حلة جديدة " ويقول الكاتب روتر  دي  روزمون (5): " ليست المؤلفات العربية إلا ترجمة لكتب ديوسكوريدس وجالينوس وما كان معروفاً في تلك الأيام "، ويقول الكسندرايم (6): " لقد عادت الحياة إلى المدرسة البيزنطية مع الرازي وابن سينا في القرن العاشر، ومع الزهراوي في القرن الثاني عشر، ومع ابن رشد  في القرن الثالث عشر. والأهمية الكبرى التي نستطيع إعطاءها لهؤلاء العلماء، هو انتقال العلوم اليونانية عن طريقهم إلى مدرسة ساليرن ". اما باربيون (7) فيقول: " أن رداءة الطب العربي شيء واضح وأكيد. فإننا لا نجد لهم أي اكتشاف في التشريح، وأي تقدم في الفيزيولوجيا. وكل ما نجده هو بعض الكتب في علم جس النبض، ودراسة الحرارة واستعمال بعض الأدوية الجديدة. أما باقي كتبهم فما هي إلا كلام ومناقشات لا معنى لها ولا مضمون ". 

ولكننا حين ننظر إلى الموضوع عن كثب، فإننا نجد أن العرب لم يكتفوا بترجمة المؤلفات اليونانية والهندية، لكنهم اعطوا العالم أطباء بكل معنى الكلمة، واعطوا للطب شكلاً لم يكن معروفاً من قبل، وكانت مدارسهم مثلاً اقتدى الغرب بها، فخلق جامعاته على نفس النمط، وعلم فيها ما كان يعلم في المدارس الإسلامية. 

وسنرى أولا ما كان عليه الطب الإسلامي في القرن العاشر، ثم نبين الدور الذي لعبه في خلق وتطوير مدارس ساليرن ومونبليه وباريس، ومن ثم في الحركة العلمية التي أدت إلى عصر النهضة. 

الطب الإسلامي في القرن العاشر للميلاد: 

منذ القرن العاشر أخذ الطب بفضل الأطباء المسلمين، شكلاً جديداً لم يكن معروفاً من قبل، لا عند إبقراط ولا جالينوس ولا عند غيرهم. وكان هذا الطب الجديد يرسخ على ثلاث ركائز متينة: 

أ: نظام طبي للتعليم والممارسة 
ب: تشخيص الأمراض ووصف أمراض جديدة 
ج: علم الصيدلة واكتشاب أدوية جديدة 

أ: تنظيم التعليم الطبي وممارسة مهنة الطب: 

كان هذا التنظيم يعتمد على مدرسة للعلم تعطى فيها الدروس النظرية وتشرح فيها الكتب العلمية. وإلى جانب هذه المدارس، كانت بيوت الكتب تغص بالمؤلفات من كل الأنواع. كما كانت هناك مستشفيات للمرضى، يعطي فيها المعلم الدروس العملية. ومستشفيات بغداد والري وابن طولون أمثلة حية على ذلك. 

وكانت هناك قواعد لهذا النظام: فقد كان على من يود ممارسة مهنة الطب، الحصول على أجازه لذلك. وكانت هذه الإجازة، تعطى من قبل لجنة تتشكل من أعضاء لهم خبرة ويرأسها عالم. وكان لهذه اللجنة الحق في سحب الإجازة ممن كانت معلوماتهم  غير كافية (3). 

ب: والى جانب هذا التنظيم، كان الطب في مضمونه وفي مادته جديداً فكتب الحاوي للرازي، " والملكي " لابن العباس، والقانون لابن سينا، لم تكن ترجمة لكتب القدماء. بل أعتمد الأطباء المسلمون على تشخيص كل مرض بظواهر عديدة، وعلى اكتشاف ووصف أمراض لم تكن معروفة قبلاً. 

وكانت المؤلفات الطبية الإسلامية عديدة وهامة: فموسوعة الحاوي للرازي كانت مؤلفة من 24 كاباً أو فصلاً وتحتوي على كل المعلومات الطية المعروفة في القرن العاشر. 

وكان كتاب القانون لابن سينا مرجعاً طبياً، وبدون منازع، طيلة القرون الوسطى. وان كان ابن سينا قد لقب في الشرق باسم " الشيخ الرئيس " فقد كان لقبه في الغرب" أمير الأطباء " (8). 

ج: وكان علم الصيدلة منظماً كغيره من العلوم. وللعرب فضل كبير في نهضته وتطوره. فمنذ القرن العاشر، نجد فرقا  بين الصيادلة والعطارين ونجد قواعد وقوانين الصيدلة في كتاب "نشاجة الرطبة"، الذي كتب في سنة1236. وتوجد نسخة منه تعود إلى القرن الخامس عشر، في مكتبة سار اييفو. بيوغوسلافيا (0، 10). 

وقد انتشر الطب الإسلامي وتطور بسرعة هائلة فكان هناك منذ القرن العاشر أطباء ذوو شهرة واسعة. واستفادت أوروبا كلها من ازدهار الطب الإسلامي عموماً وازدهاره في أسبانيا على الأخص. فقد كان هناك أوروبيون يدرسون الطب الإسلامي في الجامعات الإسلامية، ومن أشهرهم جيريبر دورياك، جيرار دي كريمونه، ارنو  دي فيلنوف وقسطظين الإفريقي.. 

وأولى هذه المدارس هي مدرسة ساليرن في جنوب إيطاليا، ومن بعدها مدرستي مونبليه وباريس في فرنسا: 

مدرسة ساليرن: 

كان في مدينة ساليرن، دير قد أسس في بداية القرن التاسع: وكان فيه رهبان يسعفون المرضى حسب النظريات المعروفة في تلك الأيام، مقتدين براهب دير جبل كاسينو المجاور. وكان هذا الراهب قد ألف كتابا دعاه " "المعجزات الطبية للقديس بنوا "  لكن شهرة هذا الدير لا تتعلق بالمعجزات الطبية المذكورة ولكن من حيث أن الراهب المذكور ويدعى ديزيره، أصبح فيما بعد، رئيساً للكنيسة المسيحية تحت أسم البابا فيكتور الثامن. وقد بقيت شهرة ساليرن شهرة محلية حتى نهاية القرن الحادي عشر. 

وفي نهاية القرن الحادي عشر في سنة 1077 م. وصل إلى بلدة ساليرن الراهب قسطنطين الأفريقي (وقد دعي بالأفريقي لأنه ولد في بلد ة قرطاجة ) وكان قد درس الطب في سفراته في مصر وسورية والهند. 

ويقال أنه زار بغداد ودرس فيها علوم الطب على ماسوية وسرابيون. وقد ترجم قسطنطين كتب على بن العباس، وأهم هذه الكتب كتاب " الملكي "، من دون أن يذكر أسم مؤلفه. وترجم كذلك كتاب علم العيون لحنين بن إسحاق، وكتاب زاد المسافر لابن الجزار. 

وادخل قسطنطين أسلوياً جديداً في ممارسة الطب وفي تعليمه في ساليرن. فقد كانت طريقته في فحص المريض وتشخيص مرضه، طريقة لم تكن معروفة قبلاً في أوروبا. وكانت الأدوية العربية التي يستعملها، أدوية جديدة وفعالة فذاعت شهرته في أنحاء أوروبا. 

ثم نظم مدرسة ساليرن على نمط مدارس الطب الشهيرة في الشرق وفي أسبانيا "فكانت الدراسة مركزة في المستشفى وفي بيوت الكتب، وكان المعلمون يشكلون لجنة توجه الطالب في عمله " (4)، فذاعت شهرة المدرسة واصبح الطلاب يقصدونها من جميع الأنحاء. 

والى جانب ترجمات قسطنطين التي ذكرناها سابقاً، كان برنامج الدراسة يحتوي على مؤلفات أخرى، كتبها أساتذة المدرسة، وتحتوي على كثير من الطب والأدوية الإسلامية (4). 

وباستطاعتنا القول أن وصول الطب الإسلامي إلى ساليرن، كان عاملاً أساسياً في نهضة المدرسة وشهرتها، أكان ذلك عن طريق تنظيم الدراسة فيها، أو عن طريق الأدوية الجديدة، أو عن طريق تشخيص الأمراض التي كانت غير معروفة قبلاً( 12). 

وقد شجع نجاح مدرسة ساليرن وشهرتها، ظهور مدارس أخرى للطب، منظمة على نفس النمط، مطبقة نفس الأسلوب ومعلمة نفس الكتب. ومن أشهرها بولونيا، بيز وبادو بإيطاليا، ومنبلية وباريس في فرنسا. 

مدرسة مونبليه : 

في نهاية القرن الثاني عشر، كان الطب يمارس في مونبليه من قبل بعض الرهبان، وبعض الأطباء المسلمين الذين اختاروا المدينة مقاماً لهم، وبعض اليهود، خصوصاً بعد هرب الكثير منهم من أسبانيا أثر استلام الموحدين الحكم فيها سنة 1147 م (13). 

وكانت الفوضى تعم ممارسة مهنة الطب. فلم يكن هناك أي نظام. وكان باستطاعة أي كان إنشاء مدرسة للمارسة والتعليم (14). وفي سنة 1220 قرر الكاردينال كونراد، مرسل البابا هونوريوس الثالث وضع حد لهذه الفوضى. فأنشأ مدرسة مونبليه ونظمها على شبه مدارس الطب الإسلامية. واصبح على من يود ممارسة مهنة الطب، الحصول على إجازة تعطى من قبل لجنة فاحصة، مشكلة من أطباء مشهورين يرأسهم مسؤول ديني. 

وقد احتل الطب الإسلامي مركز الصدارة في برنامج الدولة طيلة القرنين الثالث عشر والرابع عشر، فكان الأساتذة يشرحون ابن سينا والرازي والزهراوي. وكان جالينوس يذكر من وقت لآخر، وأكثر الأطباء اليونانيين الأخر كانوا غير معروفين (8). ومن بين الأساتذة المشهورين نذكر: ارنو دي فيلنوف وارمنجو بلازن وبيار دي كابستان وجان حكم، وكانوا يدعون بـ " المستعربين " لأنهم، كانوا يدرسون الأطباء العرب دون غيرهم. 

ويعطنا كتاب " الدروس والمفاتيح " (15) فكرة دقيقة عن برنامج مدرسة مونبليه من سنة 1489 إلى سنة 1500. واللائحة التالية تبين عدد الكتب التي كانت تدرس كل عام، وأهمية المكانة التي كان يحتلها ابن سينا في تلك الأيام: 


 1489  1490  1491  1492  1493  1949  1495  1496  1497  1498  1499  1500  
إبن سيناء  4  3  4  4  6  5  5  4  6  5  4  3  
جالينوس  2  0  2  0  3  2  4  2  2  2  1  4  
أبو قراط  1  0  0  1  2  1  1  1  0  1  1  1  
عدد الكتب في برنامج مدرسة مونبليه 
فمن سنة 1489 إلى سنة 1500 كانت كتب ابن سينا تحتل الصدارة وكان لها حصة الأسد في برنامج الدروس. 

حتى أنه في بعض السنوات كانت تشكل المادة الوحيدة للدراسة كسنة 1490. وتظهر لنا هذه اللائحة أن ابقراط لم تكن له الأهمية التي يود الغرب إعطاءه إياها. 

وقد بقي الطب الإسلامي يحتل مركزاً مهماً في تاريخ الدروس حتى منتصف القرن السادس عشر، وكان الاساتذة " المستعربون " كثرة بين الأساتذة. ونجد في كتاب استروك (16) أن أحد الأساتذة ويدعى (رينه مورو)، يهاجم أستاذا آخر  يدعى (جاك ديبوا) لتعليمه الطب الإسلامي دون غيره، كما يعيب على جامعة مونبليه حبها وميلها للطب الإسلامي. ويقول استروك معلقاً: " من الصحيح، أن مونبليه علمت، ولوقت طويل، الطب الإسلامي، لكن في 
الحقيقة لم يكن لها الاختيار، مثلها كباقي الجامعات الأوروبية ". 

كل هذا يظهر لنا الدور الذي لعبه الطب الإسلامي في تطور ونهضة مدرسة مونبليه.  

مدرسة باريس  

وقد حصل في باريس ، ما حصل مونبيلة وساليرن من قبل . فكان تنظيم المدرسة نسخة عن المدرستين السابقتين. ولن نطيل بتعداد برنامج مدرسة باريس فلم يكن يختلف كثيراً عما كان يدرس في ساليرن،-خاصة أنه كان بين أساتذة باريس، أستاذ تخرج من ساليرن وهو جيل دي كورباي. 

وكلنا يعرف قصة (الحاوي) ولويس الحادي عشر: فقد أراد هذا الملك أن يضع نسخة من الحاوي في مكتبته، وطلب من مكتبة الجامعة أعارته إياه لنسخة. وبعد مناقشات عديدة بين الأساتذة قررت الجامعة إعارة الكتاب ولكن بعد الحصول على كفالة مالية، مشكلة من 12 طاقماً فضياً للمائدة ومائة ريال من ذهب. مما يدل على قيمة (الحاوي) في ذلك العصر. 

هذا العرض السريع يعطينا لمحة عن الدور الذي لعبه الطب الإسلامي في نشأة وتطور مدارس الطب في أوروبا. 

فالحركة التي بدأت في ساليرن انتشرت بعد ذلك بسرعة فعم الطب العربي أوروبا كلها، وكان الأطباء العرب قدوة يقتدى بهم. طوال قرون عديدة. وفي نهاية القرون الوسطى، كانت هناك 80 مدرسة أوروبية منها 19 مدرسة فرنسية تدرس الطب الإسلامي، وتشرح الأطباء العرب. وقد أخرجت هذه المدارس أفواجا من الأطباء والفلاسفة والصيادلة والجراحين كروجيه باكون وتوماس الاكويني وغي دوسولياك وهنري دي موندفيل وغيرهم... وقد خلق هؤلاء فكراً علمياً وثقافياً، وكانا الأساس والخميرة لما دعي فيما بعد بعصر النهضة الأوروبية. 

واعتمادا على ما سبق باستطاعتنا التأكيد أن الطب الإسلامي كان عاملاً أساسياً في خروج أوروبا من عصر الظلام، وباستطاعتنا التأكيد أيضا أننا لا نجد في أكثر الكتب والمنشورات الفرنسية ما يدل على أن أوروبا تذكر الجميل. 

ا لمرا جع 
ا- سانجورجو داريلانو: تاريخ الطب والصيدلة وعلم الإنسان: ص 511 كتاب باريس 1936- طبع ألبان ميشال. 
2- وينتر بيار: تاريخ الطب والصيدلة وعلم الأسنان: كتاب: 2 ص 44- باريس 1936- طبع ألبان ميشال.  
3- بارياتي وخوري: تاريخ الطب، ص 2 26- 0 28. طبع فايارد، باريس 963 1. 
4- كاستيغليوني: تاريخ الطب، ص 259- 262. طبع بايو، باريس 1931. 
5- روتر دي روزمون: تاريخ الصيدلة في بداية القرون الوسطى كتاب 1، 1931 
6- الكسندر ايم: غي دوشولياك أبو الجراحة الحديثة، مونسبلينسين هيبوقراتس السنة السادسة، رقم 18 1962. 
 7- باربيون لويس: تاريخ الطب، ص 35. طبع ديبريه، باريس 1886 
8- سوبيران: ابن سينا والطب العربي، أطروحة طبية مكتبة باريس الجامعية سنة 1935. 
9- العازار ودرسيس: تاريخ الصيدلة، رقم 3، برلين 1959. 
0 1- أميل غيتار: مجلة التاريخ الصيدلي، كتاب 0 2- رقم 4 20- سنة 970 1. 
11- توركيني حنا: ساليرن ومونبليه؛ مونسبلينسيس هيبوكراتس؛ السنة الرابعة، رقم 14، 1961. 
12- هاران هرفيه: الطب العربي في مونبليه، دفاترتونس 1955. 
13- بوريس مارسيل: جامعات جنوب فرنسا في القرن الثالث عشر دفاتردي فانجو 1970، طبع بريفات، رقم ه. 
 14- دي ليولويس: الطب في مونبليه، المطابع الجامعية 1975، كتاب ا. 
15- جان استروك: ذكريات لخدمة تاريخ جامعة مونبليه، 1767، أرشيف جامعة مونبليه، الكتاب الخامس. 

لمزيد من المعلومات زورو هذا الرابط
http://www.islamset.com/arabic/aislam/civil/civil1/index.html
بلاش حذف في ردودي اوكي 
وبعدين ابغى اعرف اسباب الحذف 
هذا ابسط حق لي


----------



## لوله (10 يناير 2007)

بُـنـاة الـفـكــر الـعـلـمــي في الحضارة الإسلامية
ملامح من سِيَر علماء مسلمين من عصور مختلفة
1. جابر بن حيان 
2. الخوارزمي 
3. ابن ربَّن الطبري 
4. الفرغاني 
5. سند بن علي 
6. بنو موسى بن شاكر 
7. الكندي 
8. الرازي 
9. البتاتي 
10. الفارابي 
11. عبد الرحمن الصوفي 
12. أبو الوفاء البوزجاني 
13. المجريطي 
14. ابن الجزار 
15. ابن يونس 
16. الزهراوي 
17. أبو سهل القوهي 
18. الكرخي 
19. ابن سينا 
20. ابن الهيثم 
21. البيروني 
22. ابن رضوان 
23. الزرقالي 
24. ابن جزلة 
25. عمر الخيام 
26. ابن باجة 
27. أبو مروان بن زهر 
28. ابن طفيل 
29. ابن رشد 
30. ابن الرزاز الجزري 
31. البطروجي 
32.  ابن البيطار 
33. نصير الدين الطوسي   
34. ابن النفيس 
35. الحسن المراكشي 
36. قطب الدين الشيرازي 
37. ابن البناء 
38. ابن الشاطر 
39. الكاشي 
40. ألغ بك 

لمزيد من التفاصيل عن كل عالم اتمنى زيارة هذا الرابط
http://www.isesco.org.ma/pub/ARABIC/fikr/fikr.htm


----------



## لوله (10 يناير 2007)

http://www.islamset.com/arabic/index.html


هذا رابط
صفحة المنظمة بالمواضيع العلمية ، وبخاصة الجوانب الطبية وعلاقتها بالإسلام وما حققه علماء الأمة الإسلامية وفي جميع المجالات من علوم الطب ، الصيدلة ، الكيمياء ، الرياضيات ، الهندسة ، الجبر ، الطبيعة ، الفلك ، وإلى غير ذلك من إضافات وإبداعات علماء المسلمين


----------



## coptic hero (10 يناير 2007)

بالله عليكى اى طب اسلامى الذى تتكلمى عنه هل هو الحجامه التى تنقل الامراض ولا ايه واذا كان كلامك صحيحا اين الادويه التى اخترعها العرب واين الامراض التى اكتشفوها واين الاختراعات التى اخترعها المسلمين والعرب انا عندى استعداد اكتب لك 10000 اختراع افاد البشريه ولن تجدى فيه اختراع واحد اسلامى او عربى انا منتظر حضرتك تكتبى لى 5 اختراعات فقط من صنع العرب من وسط ملايين الاختراعات ويا ريت بلاش كلام انشاء ان الغرب استمد كل اختراعاته من العرب ولولاهم لظلوا فى تخلف والكلام الكبير ده ومن فضلك بلاش كوبى بيست علشان الوقت


----------



## لوله (11 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه
هدي اعصابك    
coptic hero 

هو انا ماكتبت بدل 5 اخترعات اواكتشفات 20
وبعدين تم الاستهزاء عليها
وبعدين رديت بادله واضحه وروابط كثيره
وبعدين لاسف انقطعت يوم كم يوم ورجعت لقيت ردودي كلها انحذفت 
بس مفيش مشاكل 
انت عاوزني انزلها مرة ثانيه 
حاضر وعلى راسي 
بس بلاش خذف 
اوكي


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

لوله قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هدي اعصابك
> coptic hero
> 
> ...


من فضلك كل الأختراعات التى ادعيتى انها عربيه وقمت بالرد عليها بالدليل تعتبر مضيعه للوقت يا ريت تكتبى مثلا الميكروويف اخترعه مثلا محمد هنيدى مش تقوليلى كلام عايم وان لولا نظريه ام عبده ما كانش الامريكان طلعوا القمر ارجوا احضار مخترعات ملموسة نستعملها وتفيدنا فى حياتنا اليوميه واشكرك على أدبك الجم


----------



## لوله (12 يناير 2007)

> من فضلك كل الأختراعات التى ادعيتى انها عربيه وقمت بالرد عليها بالدليل تعتبر مضيعه للوقت يا ريت تكتبى مثلا الميكروويف اخترعه مثلا محمد هنيدى مش تقوليلى كلام عايم وان لولا نظريه ام عبده ما كانش الامريكان طلعوا القمر ارجوا احضار مخترعات ملموسة نستعملها وتفيدنا فى حياتنا اليوميه واشكرك على أدبك الجم


اول شيء انا فعلا اسفه ان بدر مني اي سوء 
وانا لم يكن قصدي اي سخريه او استهزاء 
بل العكس 
انا كل مافي الامر اني فعلا فعلا مستغربه من بعض ردود الفعل تجاه ماكتبته
على العموم انا اسفه مرة اخرى
بس ممكن اسالك سوال 
الي كتبته ماكان اخترعات 
اجل ايش كان 
الم اكتب شيء هو الان مطور ولكن اصل اكتشافه المسلمون
مثلا البنج   أي المخدرات الطبية التي تعطى للمرضى قبل العمليات وهم الذين مزجوا الأفيون بالكحول للغرض نفسه؟ الا يعتبر اكتشاف هائل في مجال الطب 
من اكتشفه 
المسلمون الاوائل 
أن كل الأدوات المستخدمة في الجراحة والتشريح اليوم هي نفسها التي اخترعها العالم الزهراوي في القرن العاشر؟ هل تعلمون أن المائتي أداة التي يستعملها الأطباء اليوم هي من تصميم الزهراوي؟ هل تعلمون أنه أول من اكتشف الخيطان المستخدمة في العمليات الجراحية والتي تذوب في الجسم بعد العملية؟

 ابن النفيس هو الذي اكتشف الدورة الدموية في القرن الثالث عشر قبل هارفي بثلاثمائة سنة؟ 
والمزيد من الاكتشفات والاخترعات 

بعدين ابغى اسالك سوال 
اليست سلطه الكنيسه كانت تامر بحرق ا العلماء في العصور الوسطي‏.
بينما ديننا الاسلامي منذ ان ظهر منذ اكثر من1400سنه امرنا بالعلم والقراة والحث عليها 
فانظر الفرق بين الموقفين 
الم تطور اوربا الابعد التحرر من سلطه الكنيسه 
وقامت حركات كثيره جدا لدعوه الى التحرر من سلطه الكنيسه


----------



## coptic hero (12 يناير 2007)

لوله قال:


> مثلا البنج   أي المخدرات الطبية التي تعطى للمرضى قبل العمليات وهم الذين مزجوا الأفيون بالكحول للغرض نفسه؟ الا يعتبر اكتشاف هائل في مجال الطب
> من اكتشفه يا سيدتى كيف يكون المسلمون اول من اكتشف المخدر الطبى واين ذهب الصينيون والذين هم اول من اخترع البنج القديم واول من اخترع المخدر بصورته الحاليه هو هـوراس ويلز ولست اعلم من اين تأتى بمعلوماتك ليش عيبا ان تدخلى على مواقع موثوق بها لتسألى ولا تثقى فيمن يحاولون نسب فيثاغورث الاغريقى الى مسلمين القرن العاشر
> 
> أن كل الأدوات المستخدمة في الجراحة والتشريح اليوم هي نفسها التي اخترعها العالم الزهراوي في القرن العاشر؟ اخطأتى مرة اخرى فمخترع علم التشريح وادواته هو مارشيللو مالبيجي الايطالى
> ...





لوله قال:


> بعدين ابغى اسالك سوال
> اليست سلطه الكنيسه كانت تامر بحرق ا العلماء في العصور الوسطي‏.
> بينما ديننا الاسلامي منذ ان ظهر منذ اكثر من1400سنه امرنا بالعلم والقراة والحث عليها
> فانظر الفرق بين الموقفين
> ...




الا تعلمى اختى الحبيبه ان الغرب كان يقتل كل من يعمل اعمال غريبه على اعتقاد انه يعمل بالسحر ولو كانت الكنيسه حرقت العلماء لما كان هناك علماء واختراعات اليوم اما الآسلام الذى امركم بالعلم والقراءه فهو ايضا الاسلام الذى حرق مكتبه الاسكندريه بعد غزو مصر وبعد رساله من امير المؤمنين اليهم يقول فحواها  ان كانت ضد القرأن فاحرقوها وان كانت مع القرأن فالقرأن يكفينا وحرقوا هواة القراءة اعظم مكتبه عرفها التاريخ  ارجوكى اقرئى تاريخ ولكن من مصادر موثوق بها ولا تتبعى تزييف العرب للتاريخ والذى اكرهونا على تصديقه ابحثى عن الحقيقة وستجديها واشكرك والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## sed000 (12 يناير 2007)

ايه ياعم دا الغرب ذات نفسه اعترف ان استمد معظم النظريات من العرب .


----------



## coptic hero (12 يناير 2007)

sed000 قال:


> ايه ياعم دا الغرب ذات نفسه اعترف ان استمد معظم النظريات من العرب .



*لاااااااا اله الا الله*​ 

هو لازم كلام عايم نقول اسماء اختراعات تقول لى الغرب بيشهد 
وكلام من ده هو شهد لمين وفين وامتى 
انهم سرقوا افكار العرب وعملوا بيها اختراعات 
امااال العرب كانو فين بيصيفوا مثلا
بنقول عايزين اختراعات بالاسماء 
يعنى هاتبقى صاحب نظريه فى جغرافيا مثلا ولم ترسم فى حياتك خريطه 
نريد اختراع افاد البشريه 
انا فعلا بدأت اشك انى باكتب هيروغليفى
​


----------



## لوله (13 يناير 2007)

> الا تعلمى اختى الحبيبه ان الغرب كان يقتل كل من يعمل اعمال غريبه على اعتقاد انه يعمل بالسحر ولو كانت الكنيسه حرقت العلماء لما كان هناك علماء واختراعات اليوم اما الآسلام الذى امركم بالعلم والقراءه فهو ايضا الاسلام الذى حرق مكتبه الاسكندريه بعد غزو مصر وبعد رساله من امير المؤمنين اليهم يقول فحواها ان كانت ضد القرأن فاحرقوها وان كانت مع القرأن فالقرأن يكفينا وحرقوا هواة القراءة اعظم مكتبه عرفها التاريخ ارجوكى اقرئى تاريخ ولكن من مصادر موثوق بها ولا تتبعى تزييف العرب للتاريخ والذى اكرهونا على تصديقه ابحثى عن الحقيقة وستجديها واشكرك والرب يبارك حياتك




سطوة الكنيسه وموقفها تجاه العلم
وقفت الكنيسه من العلم وحقائقه النظريه والتجربيه موقفا معاديا واعتبرت البحث عن الحقيقه في غير الكتاب المقدس ضلالا
ورفضت استخدام العقل واعماله للبحث في الكون واسراره واعتبرت ان من ياتي بشى ليس مقرا من الكنيسه يعد كفرا والحادا كما حدث اضطهاد  للعلماء بما يمكن ان يسمى ارهابا فكريا جعل العلماء يكتمون اراهم  وما لديهم من نظريات علميه خوفا من عقاب الكنيسه ومحتكم التفتيش التى حكمت على 10220 شحص بالحرق وهم احياء
ومن العلماء الذين تمت محاكمتهم على يد الكنيسه في العصور الوسطى
غاليليو القائل بدوران الارض حول الشمس الذي تعرض للتعذيب والسجن
نيوتن القائل بقانون الجاذبيه
كوبرنيكوس الذي صودرت كتبه واحرقت
شيكو داسكولي عالم افلك الذي تم حرقه حيا

وغيرهم كثيرون ممن تعرضو للبطش والتعذيب بسبب ارائهم فغابت الحريه  وحورب الفكر واصيبت الحركه العقليه بالجمود واستمرت هذه الاحوال في اوربا الى ان حدث 
الاحتكاك بالمسلمين من خلال حضارتهم في الاندلس والشمال الافريقي حيث انتشرت المدارس والجامعات في البلاد الاسلاميه وقصدها الاوربيون للتعلم فيها كما ترجمت بعض الكتب الى اللغه اللاتينيه  كما ان الاحتكاك الصلبيين بالمسلمين وانبهارهم بالفكر الاسلامي واخلاق المسلمين كل ذالك انتقل بالعقلية الاوربيه وحررها من سلطان الكنيسه وجاء مارتن لوثر بحركته الاصلاحيه 1546-1483 ونادى بالتحرر من سلطان الكنيسه

اما الكنيسه
 لم تكن تهتم الا بتنميه الروح وتهذيبها مع اهمال بقيه الجوانب العقليه والفكريه والجماليه  وانها كانت ترى الادب والفلسفه ومدارس الثقافه القديمه حصونا للوثنيه
مما ادى الى طغوت الاوهام والخرفات والبدع التى لم تتغير الابعد الاتصال بالشرق والحروب الصليبيه والاحتكاك بالمسلمين واخلاقهم


ومثال على ذالك{{{{القديس فيلاسطوريوس يعلن في مقال  معروف له عن الهرطقه
}ان انكار القول بان الله يجلب الاجرام السماويه من خزائنه كل ليله ليعلقها في السماء هرطقه صريحه}
ويزعم
}ان أي قول مضاد لهذا فيه انكار للمعتقد الكاثوليكي }
ويعلن قديس اخرهو لكتانيوس
}ان القول بكرويه الارض هرطقه{
وياتي بعدهما 
جريجوري  الاكبر الذي يقول عنه  الاستاذ ريير
كان جريجوري الاكبر يمقت المعارف الانسانيه وكان من المعتقدين المخلصين في الاشباح  وخروج كثير من الناس من قبورهم ولقد جعل هذه التهويمات الدين الفعلي واليومي الذي تمارسه اوربا وبما انه كان واحدا من اكبر المتحمسين المفسرين للمثل الكنسي القائل
}بان الجهل  راس العباده}
وانه طرد من روما البقيه الباقيه من القائمين بالدرسات الدنيويه واحرق المكتبه اللاتينيه
The Pala-tine Library
التى اسسها اوغسطوس وكانت تحتوي على مخطوطات قيمه جدا
وفوق ذالك منع الدرسه العلوم والاداب القديمه وعمد الى التماثيل فشوهها والى المعابد فخربها وكان يباهي بانه لايعباء بقواعد الكتابه واخيرا نجح في استئصال شافه كل اثر للعلوم الدنيويه من ايطاليا }}}
وهذا من كتاب 
The Inellectual of Europe.Vol,1.p.347.Draper1.J*1
وعم الجهل ونشر وشاحه المعتم على انحاء اوربا كلها واذا بالعلماء والعلم والفلاسفه والفلسفه  كما نوهت سابقا
يتعرضون لااشد انواع الوحشيه والهمجيه فتحرق المكتبات ويقتل العلماء
ففي عام 390م احرق الاسقف ثيوفيلوس جزاء من مكتبه الاسكندريه
وفي عام 415م قتلت هيباشيا الجميله اخر استاذه في الطب والرياضيات بجامعه الاسكندريه بعد ان عريت تماما وحملت جرا الى كنيسه مسيحيه ومزق جسدها اربا
وتصل الكارثه احضاريه والعلميه ذروتها على يدي
 الامبرطور جوستيان في سنه 529 بقفل اكاديميه افلاطون باثينا وكانت اخر معقل للعلوم الدنيويه والانسانيه في العالم المسيحي الروماني وفي ذالك يقول
جورج سارتون في كتابه في ص 105Ancient-Sience and moder Civization
{لم تتخرب روما واثينا باعتبارهما السياسي والاجتماعي فقط وانما بادت ايضا السلاسه اليونانيه التى اخرجت الفنانين والفلاسفه والسلاله الرومانيه التى اخرجت المحامين والاداريين ولم يعد لهما وجود}

ومن هنا انتشرت العتمه في كل انحاء اوربا بل غرق الفكر الاوربي كله في القرن الرابع الميلادي حتى القرن الثامن الميلادي في ضلام حالك السواد  ربما اضاء بعض جوانبها وصوصات نجوم لم تستطع ان توثرفي ذالك الديجور الذي يعيش فيه الفكر 
 وعاش الفكر اليوناني ابانه منزويا في اديرة النساطرة الذين حافظو على فلسفه اليونان حتى تم نقله في عصر الترجمه والنقل  الى العربيه
ان حقيقه التنافر الفكري الذي يقول بها بعض النظريات الحديثه التى تجتهد في المواءمه بين هذا التنافر
والتنافر الشديد بين الحضارات حقيقه لا ننكرها ولكن التناسق الفكري ...والاقتباس ومن ثم الابداع العقلي والسرند يبيه المواكبه لهذا الابداع وكل ذالك حقائق يجب ان نستحضرها في درستنا لازدهار الفكري والابداعي في حضارة صاعده على اكتاف حضاره قائمه وهذا ما حدث بالضبط يوم بدا الغرب يعود المعين الشرقي للفكر

بدا  الغرب اول ما بدا ينفض عن ذهنه اثار الهجعه  المظلمه التى عاشها طوال اربعه قرون بالعوده الى الشرق
حيث قامت حضارة اسلاميه
 مزدهره توغلت في ارجاء العالم الشرقي كله وجزء من اوربا الغربيه ودون ان يفكر في الموضوعات الكبرى لاوجه الاختلافات عن طبيعه الانسان لاصيله وعن مركزه في الحياة راح ينهل من ذالك المعين وعندما احس بالاختلافات الناجمه عن الطبيعه الذاتيه حاول انكار الفكر الاسلامي كحقيقه قائمه معزيا ان نقطه انطلاقه بدات بالحضارة اليونانيه التى واصلت مسيرتها حتى انتهت اليه
وكان لاستشراق دوره الفعال في كل المراحل التى سار فيها التاريخ الحظاري الاوربي الحديث
ابتداء من مرحله الاقتباس  فالانتهال فالافكار فالعوده الى الحق بالاعتراف لدور الامه الاسلاميه في الحضاره الانسانيه وفعليتها في تكوين الفكر العلمي والادبي

واحب ان اضيف الى دور الحضاره الاسلاميه
واول ما ابدا به
من سنه  671م حين  دخل الاسلام لاول مرو لاطراف اوربا وكانت اولى هذه المراحل مرحلة التاثير غير المباشر
وفيها كانت تحذو اوربا حذو العرب في مبادئهم  ونجدذالك في العديد من الامور منها
وخير مثال طبقه الشعراء التروبادرو خير من يعكس تاثير الشعر العربي والجامعات الاوربيه التى انشئت على غرار الجامعات الاسلاميه العربيه في اسبانيا ظواهر داله على هذا التاثير غير المباشر للحضارة الاسلاميه
وقد كانت الجامعات الاسلاميه  في اسبانيا تضم الكثير من الطلبه الاوربيين وخاصه من رجال الاكليروس الغربيون
 من هنا نشاء وعي اوربي يحمل في جذورة روح التمرد على التقاليد المسيحيه وبدا الخروج الفكري على مظاهر العصبيه العقديه في المسيحيه اول ما بدا بجفوة بين التعاليم الكنسيه والوعي الجديد في نفوس ابناء المسيحيه وفيهم الكثير من الرهبان والقساوسه واصبح اليقين بضرورة طلب العلم ومعرفه العلوم الدنيويه التى اعتبرها قديسيهم هرطقه يرجع على كثير من الاعتقادات العقديه التى حاولت الكنيسه بشى الوسائل العنف والقوة زرعها في اعماق المسيحين وجرف تيار  التلقي من العلوم الاسلاميه  وتلاقي الفكر العربي الاسلامي مع المسيحي الاتيني مع من جرف
 مواطنا اكويتانيا لا حسب يرفعه ولا نسب يضعه على قمة المجتمع الى برشلونه ثم الى قرطبه حيث تعلم العربيه ليتحدث بها كاحد ابنائها كما يقول دريبر
اما مان وغيرة فيوكد ان الراهب الصغير جريبر اورلياك 1003م-938م لم يتعلم العربيه وانما درس وتعلم العلوم الاسلاميه في برشلونه عن كتب ترجمت من العربيه
جريبر هذا الذي تربع على عرش البابويه في روما تحت اسم سلفستر الثاني 999م-1003م يعتبر اول مدافع كنسي عن العلوم الدنيويه في اوربا بدا دفاعه بانشاء مدرستين عربيتين
الاولى في روما مقر بابويته 
والثانيه في رايمس وطنه واضاف اليهما مدرسه عربيه
 ثالثه وهي مدرسه شارتر كما انه يعتبر اول من ادخل الارقام الغباريه العربيه الى اوربا وبث تلك الارقام قبل ان يعرف الصفر وقام بعدد من الدرسات العربيه والاسلاميه منها دراسه عن كتاب اقليدس بالعربيه } محفوظات كنيسه وستر بانجلترا}
والحق ان انكباب جريبر على العلوم ودراسته حتى بعد ان اصبح على كريسى البابويه ثم اشاعه هذه العلوم بين بني جلدته حدث له اهميته التاريخيه القصوى في العالم اللاتيني ......كما ان استخدامه لبعض الادوات التجربيه العلميه كامعداد والكرة الجغرافيه التى احضرها معه من اسبانيا واستخدامه الارقام العربيه حدث له اثر في يقضه اوربا وفي ذالك يقول دريبر جريبر } اننا انما نرى  في جميع تعاليمه بدايه الصراع بين  التعاليم والاخلاق الاسلاميه وفي ذالك العصر  وبين الجهل والجرائم الايطاليه في ذالك العصر ايضا ذالك الصراع الذي قدر له ان يوتى تمارا هامه لاوربا فيما بعد }
وكانت للثقافه الاسلاميه التى تثقف بها جريبر فعليتها في نظرته الى حقائق الاشياء  فمن قوله }انا لاامنع الزواج ولا ادين الزواج الثاني ولا اذم اكل اللحوم }
انها نظرة اسلاميه صرفه الى حقيقه موضوع الزواج واكل اللحم ويعرف عهد جريبر وما تلاه من عهود
 استمرت حوالي ثلاثه قرون بعصر التاثير الاسلامي غير المباشر على اوربا
كان فيها الاوربيون يستشرقون بغير قصد منه بالستشراق في كثير من انحاء اوربا
ومن اثار ذالك
 وجود نسخه لاتينيه من حكم ابقراط كانت تستخدم كانت تستخدم في التدريس بمدينه شارتر في فرنسا  حيث توجد احدى ثلاث مدارس عربيه اسسها جريبر  وقد وجدت هذه النسخه قبل تاسيس هذه المدرسه أي حوالي عام 991م وكانت مترجمه عن اصل عربي  ومن اثارة ايضا كتب الرياضيات والتنجيم التى كتبها هرمان الكسيح 1054م-1013م المستقاة من الكتب العربيه في حين ان هرمان سويسري ولم يقيض له زيارة اسبانيا ومن اثارة اسفنجه التخدير العربيه التى نقلها جاريويونتس المتوفي حوالي عام 1050م الى الغرب الاتيني

ومن بعد هذا العصر  عصر الثاثير غير المباشر
الى عصر الترجمه من العربيه الى الاتينيه وقد ازدوجت بواعث هذا العصر وتارجحت طبيعه الاستشراق  فيه بين الاخذ من علوم المسلمين وحضارتهم وبين العوده عن طريق الترجمات الاسلاميه لامهات الكتب العلميه و الفلسفيه اليونانيه  واثابات يونانيه بل اوربيه العلوم والادعاء ببناء نهضه اوربا العلميه على انقاض العلم اليوناني  من انكار وتنكر واضحين للدور الاسلامي  في هذا البناء
ومن المحاولات التى صاحبت  هذا الدور من ادوار الاستشراق المحاوله التى بذلت لاثبات عدم ثاثر الحضاره اليونانيه باي رافد خارج  عن ينبوعه ومحيطه وقد كان هناك من هزاء من هذه المحاوله من الاوربيون انفسهم كسارتون  في كتاب G.Sarton Introduction to the History of Science ol.1.p.17
}انه من سذاجه الاطفال ان نفترض ان العلم بدا في بلاد الاغريق لان المعجزة اليونانيه سبقتها الاف الجهود العلميه في مصر وفي بلاد ما بين النهرين  وغيرهما من البلدان اما العلم اليوناني فكان احياء اكثر منه اختراع وكفانا سوءا اننا اخفينا الاصول الشرقيه التى لم يكن التقدم الهليني مستطاعا بدونها }
}ويقول ايضا في نفس الكتاب في موضع اخر
حقق المسلمون عباقرة الشرق اعظم الماثر في القرون الوسطى فكتبت  اعظم المولفات قيمة واكثرها اصاله واغزرها ماده باللغه العربيه وكانت من منتصف القرن الثامن حتى نهايه القرن الحادي عشر لغه العلم الارتقائيه للجنس البشري حتى لقد كان ينبغي لاي كان اذا اراد ان يلم بثقافه عصره وباحدث صورها ان يتعلم اللغه العربيه ولقد فعل ذالك كثيرون من غير المتكلمون بها }
وكان هناك من حاول ان ينسب الفضل الى العرب ولكن بصورة غائمه منهم
جون هرمان راندال
من كتابه تكوين العقل الحديث ج 1 ص  331
الذي يقول
{وسط هذا العالم الذي اخذت رقعته في الاتساع اتجه رجال القرون الوسطى الى المعرفه العلميه التى وجدوها في مكاتب العرب وجامعاتهم الغنيه وحين اخذ الغرب يستيقظ في مطلع القرون الوسطى انتقل مركز الثقافه الاسلاميه بنتيجه فعل المتعصبين من المصلحين المسلمين من الخلافه الشرقيه الى اسبانيا وعن طريق اسبانيا جاءت اول معرفه بمولفات ارسطو الكبيرة ولكن المسلمون انقذو من العالم القديم شيئا كان ارسطو بالرغم من عبقريته عاجزا كل العجز عنه وهو العلم الرياضي والالي }

وبدا عصر الترجمه
 في ايطار هذا الباعث المزدوج  فكان هناك من المترجمين انفسهم من نسب مترجمات عربيه الى نفسه منتحلا لها  واكبر شخصيه في هذا العصر الذي يطلق عليه العصر السالرني نسبه الى مدرسه سالرنو الاسقفيه هي شخصيه قسطنطين الافريقي 1087-1020م
الذي ولد في قرطاجنه ورحل الى خرسان وبغداد والشام ومصر والقيروان والهند وعاد منها ليعتنق النصرانيه ثم التحق بمدرسه سالرنو عام 1060م وترهب في دير مونتي كاسينو وهناك بدا يترجم الكثير من كتب الطب والفلك من العربيه الى الاتينيه منتحلا بعض هذه الترجمات ناسبا اياها الى نفسه كترجمه كتاب المقالات العشر في العين لحنين بن اسحاق الذي جعل عنوانها }كتاب قسطنطين الافريقي في طب العيون }
وقد فاقه خلفه اديلارد اوف باث 1135-1075م الذي كان من اهم اعماله ترجمة النسخه العربيه لاقليدس  وترجمات فلكيه ورياضيه للخوارزمي  وابي معشر الفلكي واهم من ذالك كله كتاب الفه في العلوم العربيه  بعنوان }العلوم عند العرب } وطبع هذا الكتاب عام 1472م ومن مشاهير المترجمين

 جيرار الكريموني 1114-1178م
ويعتبر اعظم المترجمين من العربيه الى اللاتنيه  بل ان بعض الكتاب يعتبرونه الاب الحقيقي لحركة الاستعراب في اوربا تعلم العريه عن ابن غالب واجادها وترجم حوالي تسعين مولفاويذكر الاستاذ مير هوف ان من بين المولفات التى ترجمه امولفات ابقراط وجالينوس وجميع مترجمات اسحاق الى العربيه وهو من مترجمي مدرسه الترجمة التى اسسها اسقف طليطه ريموند التى استمرت تترجم العلوم اليونانيه من العربيه الى الاتينيه من سنه 1126م الى 1151م
وخلف جيرار الكريموني جيرار السابيوسونتي الذي اكمل ترجمة كتاب القانون في الطب لابن سيناء وقد كان جيرار الكريموني بدا ترجمته ومات قبل ان يكمل ترجمته
وتم خلال عصر الترجمة تاسيس مدرسة مونبليه  بغرض تعليم الثقافه العربيه ونشرها وقد تطورت هذه المدرسه فاصبحت في 26
 اكتوبر عام 1289م كليه جامعيه شبه متخصصه لتعاليم العلوم الطبيه وهذا المدرسه حققت حركة استعراب ادت الى نتائج لها شانها في نهضه اوربا



لقد جمعت هذه المعلومات من كتاب تطور الفكر التربوي 
وكتاب المستشرقون


----------



## لوله (13 يناير 2007)

هـوراس ويلز 
هو مخترع البنج المستخدم في العمليات 
راجع معلومات كويس 
اذا معلومة بسيطه زي هذه معرفتها كيف بالباقي على العموم روح وتاكد مرة ثانيه 
من اول من اخترغ البنج
ولم اقل البنج المستخدم في العمليات 
لان البنج المتسخدم في العمليات ما هو الا تطور للبنج 


على العموم اقراء هذا البحث البيسط الا كتبته وقول رايك فيه 
راي نابع من العقل والمعرفه طبعا 

استنى ردك
مع احترامي للجميع


----------



## coptic hero (13 يناير 2007)

ممكن يا جماعه احد الآعضاء يقرأ العريضه الغير مترابطه والتى كتبتها الاخت لوله ويلخصهالى فى 5 صفحات بس يكونوا مفهومين احسن انا تعبت مع لوله جدا جدا زكما يقول المثل العربى نقول ثور يقول احلبه رجاء خاص لك يا لوله لو انتى اللى كاتبه الكلام ده من فضلك ارجعى للكوبى بيست افضل وان كنت اشك فى انك ناقله هذا الكلام من اكثر من مصدر لآختلاف اسلوب الكتابه ونقلك غلطات موجوده من قبل فى الكتابه اشكرك ويا ريت طالما سؤالى غير مفهوم بالنسبه لكى نقفل الحوار احسن الضغط على جدا عندى واشكرك على اسلوبك المؤدب فى الحوار


----------



## لوله (13 يناير 2007)

ممكن انك توضح لي وين التناقض

ومعليش اذا تعبتك

اذا قرات ماكتبته جيدا 
لوجدت من الدلائل ما يثبت ان  الحضارة الاسلاميه لها دور كبير جدا في التقدم والتطور 


> واشكرك على اسلوبك المؤدب فى الحوار


والله لا ادري هل هذا الكلام تهكم ام انه مدح
اذا كان مدحا 
العفو 
وشكراء على الاطراء 
بس طول بالك علي واقراء الي كتبته ووضح لي وين التناقض


----------



## لوله (14 يناير 2007)

الكتاب                  : التفوق العلمي في الإسلام 

المؤلف                : أمير جعفر الأرشدي " رحمه الله"

الناشر                  : مؤسسة البلاغ -بيروت 

الطبعة وسنة النشر : الأولى 1411هـ - 1990م

عدد الصفحات        : 208 صفحة من القطاع الكبير







 الفصل الأول: العلم بين الشرق والغرب :

ظهرت حضارات خالدة كحضارة بابل وفارس ومصر والهند والتي كانت سببا في خلق علماء ومبدعين في شتى المجالات في الحين الذي كانت فيه أوروبا غارقة في الجهل والخرافة والتأخر العلمي بسبب سيطرة الكنائس عليها وإبعاد الرهبان والقسيسين الرجال عن العلم والتفكر وأحرقها لعدد من العلماء الغربيين.



الفصل الثاني: في رحاب الإسلام :

الإسلام هو الدين الوحيد الذي جمع بين العلم والعبادة فقد حمل معه خزائن المعرفة وقد طرح تشريعات ونظم عديدة تعمل على الارتقاء بالبشرية .والقران الذي يعتبر دستور هذا الدين يحمل أسمى المعاني العلمية الدقيقة فقد جاء بكل ما تحتاجه البشرية من القوانين الأخلاقية والمدنية والعلمية بما يناسب كل زمان ومكان وقد بدأ بالدعوة إلى العلم والمعرفة بكلمة (أقرأ) وجعل طلب العلم فريضة على المسلمين فكان لهم السبق في اكتشاف الكثير من الأمور كانكسار الأشعة الضوئية واكتشاف الذرة ورسم خارطة للكرة الأرضية واستعمال التخدير في العمليات الجراحية وغير ذلك من العلوم هذا بالإضافة إلى تفصله للكثير من العلوم التي ظهرت في القرون الأخيرة كحركة الشمس والأرض والأفلاك الدقيقة وكفقدان الكواكب المحيطة بالأرض توازنها وحصول الانفطار والانشطار وهذا لم يتوصلوا إليه إلا بعد دراسة الطاقة الذرية والطاقات الآخر وأجراء التجارب عليها وكمبدأ الازدواجية في الكون وليس في الإنسان والحيوان فقط وذكره لمراحل تكون الإنسان وخلقه بدقة متناهية  وقد استفادت أوروبا من علوم المسلمين كثيرا وترجمت الكثير من الكتب وأخذت عنهم مسميات بعض العلوم والفنون . 



وفي ما يلي من الفصول تعريف بأبرز علماء كل قسم من المعارف والعلوم مع ذكر أهم إنجازاتهم ومآثرهم العلمية لإعطاء صورة جلية عن التفوق العلمي في الإسلام .



الفصل الثالث: الطب والمراكز الصحية في الإسلام :



1- حارث بن كلدة:

 أول طبيب عرف في الإسلام عاصر الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) وعالجه كما عالج الصحابة والشخصيات الإسلامية الأخرى.



2-ابن سينا:

 من أعظم الأطباء المسلمين وأشهر حكماء القرن العاشر الميلادي من أشهر كتبه (القانون) الذي يعتبر أكبر موسوعة طبية في العالم ويعتبر أول من اكتشف الدورة الدموية وبين اثر الاضطرابات العصبية والقلق الفكري على جهاز الهضم كما اكتشف تورم غشاء الدماغ وعالجه وبين الطفيلية في الإنسان والتي عرفت بالأنكلستوما وشرح عوارض السرطان 

وهو أول من قام بدراسة الطيور وتشريح الحيوان واستعمال ماء الترياق في تخدير المرضى أثناء العملية الجراحية كما وضع فكرة الجلفانومتر لتحديد سرعة خفقان القلب وتشنجات الأعصاب وأجرى التحليلات المخبرية على إدرار المريض. 



3- الرازي:

وهو أول من اكتشف الطب النفساني وعالج به مرضاه كما اكتشف تأثير الموسيقى على صحة المريض واكتشف ميكروب مرض الجدري وكتب عن الحصى في الكلية ورسم طريقة العلاج واعتبر طب الأطفال فرعا قائما بذاته وكتب في ذلك رسائل عديدة كما اكتشف الكحول واستعمله في الأغراض الطبية و شرح وظائف القلب شرحا مفصلا وهو أول طبيب تجريبي في العالم من أشهر مؤلفاته: سر الأسرار والطب المنصوري ومن لا يحضره الطب.



4-الزهراوي:

اختص بالجراحة العامة ومن أهم كتبه التصريف لمن عجز عن التأليف وهو أول من أجرى العمليات الجراحية على الشرايين والأوردة واستطاع أن يستخرج الحصاة من المثانة كما أجرى عملية استئصال للغدة الدرقية ورفع اللوزتين.



5-ابن النفيس:

 من مشاهير الأطباء المسلمين الذين استطاعوا أن يظهروا الأخطاء التي وقع فيها الطبيب اليوناني جالينوس من أشهر كتبه تفسير القانون وهو أول من اكتشف تصفية الدم في القلب وتوصل إلى أن القلب يضخ الدم إلى الرئتين وشرح الدورة الدموية الصغرى شرحا مفصلا.



6- علي بن عباس:

وهو أول طبيب مختص بالأمراض النسائية وقد اكتشف حركات الرحم عند النساء وكيفية الحمل والولادة والتلقيح التناسلي من أشهر مؤلفاته الكتاب الملكي وهو أول من اكتشف تأثير العوامل الخارجية على الجنين في بطن أمه كما اهتم بالحالة النفسية والاجتماعية للمريض والأمراض التي أصيب بها من قبل ومدى انتشارها في عائلته.



7-ابن زهر الأندلسي: 

بلغ في الطب منزلة رفيعة وهو من أشهر الأطباء الذين اكتشفوا الجراثيم وشرحوا الميكروب ومن أشهر مؤلفاته: إصلاح الأجساد والأنفاس والتيسير والتدبير في المداواة والأغذية.



8-أبو القاسم الأندلسي:

 من أكبر وأعظم أطباء الجراحة تفوق في العمليات النسائية كما ابتكر طريقة معالجة الوريد المقطوع واستطاع تعيين فصائل الدم وقد أجرى بحوثا هامة في معالجة الروماتيزم وتعفن الفقرات من أشهر كتبه الكتاب المملوكي.



9-أبو الوليد محمد بن رشد:

من كبار الجراحين وهو أول من اكتشف أن الإنسان لا يصاب بالجدري مرتين وان البقول تولد الغازات.



10-علي بن عيسى البغدادي:

 من أشهر أطباء العيون وهو أول من استعمل التخدير الموضعي في عمليات جراحة العين من أشهر كتبه تذكرة الكمالين.



11-عز الدين الجلدكي: 

وهو أول من أوصى باستعمال الكمامات على الأنوف أثناء معالجة المرضى ودرس وشرح القلويات والحمضيات في العالم من أشهر كتبه نهاية الطب.



الفصل الرابع: الصيدلة وعلم الكيمياء :



 1-الإمام الصادق:

صاحب أكبر مدرسة جامعة تضم الفقه والفلسفة والكيمياء والفيزياء والفلك والآداب العامة من أشهر كتبه في الكيمياء رسالة في الصناعة والحجر المكرم وقد اكتشف أنواعا من التركيبات الكيماوية أهمها الإكسير الأحمر والأصفر.



2-ابن حيان:

 لقب بأبو الكيمياء فهو مكتشف العديد من المركبات الكيميائية كأسيد النتريك وأسيد السيلفوريك وغيرها وقد شرح علم التبخير والإذابة والتبلور والترشيح والتقطير وحضّر نثرات النشادر وحامض الأزوتيك وأجرى عدة اختبارات على الزئبق وهو أول من استعمل الميزان الدقيق واكتشف نظرية الاتحاد الكيميائي والنسب المضاعفة والسعير الكيميائي وصنع ورق غير قابل للاحتراق وابتكر أقلام تضيء ما يكتب بها في الظلام وشرح أنواع السموم واكتشف أن جاذبية المغناطيس تضعف بمرور الزمن كما أشار إلى الطاقة الذرية وشرح كيفية انشطارها من اشهر كتبه المعرفة بالصفة الإلهية والحكمة الفلسفية.



3-الرازي:

من أبرز علماء الكيمياء فهو من استطاع تقسيم العناصر الكيميائية إلى ثلاثة أنواع (ترابية، نباتية، حيوانية)واستخرج الكحول من المواد السكرية والنشوية كما اكتشف أسيد الكلوردريك واستطاع استخراج كربونات الأمونيوم واكتشف 16 نوعا من المياه النارية وتوصل إلى صناعة البلور الصناعي الشفاف والزجاج الملون من أشهر كتبه المدخل التعليمي والشواهد وإثبات الصنعة ورسائل الحجر وسر الأسرار.


4-الكندي: 

هو شيخ الفلاسفة العرب أتقن الكيمياء واكتشف العديد من العناصر والحشائش والأدوية من أشهر مؤلفاته كيمياء العطر والجواهر الثمينة والأدوية المركبة واقراباذين.



5-الطغرائي:

 كان سياسيا وأديبا وذا شهرة واسعة في الكيمياء فقد اكتشف العديد من الأدوية وشرح فوائد بعض المعادن في علاج الأمراض كما أجرى تحقيقات علمية واسعة على الحشائش والمياه المحرقة من أشهر مؤلفاته الجوهر النضير في صناعة الأكسير وجامع الأسرار ومفاتيح الرحمة ومصابيح الحكمة وتركيب الأنوار وحقائق الاستشهاد والإحسان في علم الميزان ومفاتيح الحكمة.



6-العراقي:

 وهو أول من اكتشف طريقة تحويل الحديد إلى فولاذ وشرح النقاط المبهمة في علم الكيمياء واكتشف أنواع الأصباغ والدهانات الخاصة لطلي المعادن والأحجار الكريمة من مؤلفاته المكتسب في صناعة الذهب والأقاليم السبعة وعيون الحقائق والكنز الأفخر.



7-الجلدكي: 

من أكابر علماء الكيمياء وشارح نظريات واكتشافات جابر بن حيان وهو من اكتشف بأن العناصر الكيماوية تتفاعل مع بعضها بأوزان خاصة كما عين أوزان العديد من العناصر واستطاع فصل الذهب عن الفضة.



8-الخوارزمي:

 هو صاحب كتاب عين الصنعة وعون الصناعة، كان من أكبر المهندسين وعلماء الرياضيات في العالم الإسلامي.

وهو من الذين ابتكروا أنواع متعددة من الآلات المستعملة في التقطير وصناعة الأدوية والشؤون الكيميائية الأخرى.



9-الفارابي:

 هو صاحب كتاب رسالة في الكيمياء كان أستاذا وعالما متمكنا في الرياضيات والطبيعيات والمنطق وهو الملقب بالمعلم الثاني.



10-ابن البيطار:

 من مشاهير علماء الكيمياء عرف بصناعة وتركيب الأدوية من النباتات والحشائش وكان عالم عصره في علم النبات.



الفصل الخامس: الرياضيات: علوم الحساب والهندسة  :



1-الخوارزمي:

هو أول عالم رياضيات بين المسلمين فهو مؤسس علم الجبر وواضع طريقة استعمال الصفر في الحساب ومكتشف الطريقة العلمية للهندسة التحليلية ومصحح أخطاء الرومانيين في الرياضيات والفلك من أشهر كتبه الجبر والمقابلة والمختصر في حساب الجبر.



2-الكاشاني: 

من المبدعين في علم الرياضيات وهو من اكتشف عملية الكسر العشري ووضع الكثير من الأسس والقوانين الهندسية كما ابتكر العديد من الأدوات والآلات الهندسية منها المسطرة الحاسبة وهو من المهرة في فن السيراميك وصناعة الأواني الخزفية. من أشهر مؤلفاته مفتاح الحساب.



3-ثابت:

 هو مبتكر الطرق التي أنارت الفكر الهندسي في العالم وصاحب النظريات الرياضية وخاصة نظرية معادلات الدرجة الثالثة.



4-الطوسي:

 هو أول من كتب في علم المثلثات واعتبره علما مستقلا بذاته وله اكتشافات عديدة في تسطيح الأرض وتربيع الدوائر والمنحنيات والزوايا وغيرها ومن أشهر مؤلفاته شكل القطاع.



 5-الخيام:

من أبرز علماء الحساب وصاحب رسائل في الجبر والرياضيات وله ابتكارات علمية دقيقة في الهندسة والجبر والمقابلة وهو أول من استطاع حساب العام الهجري الشمسي حسابا دقيقا.



6-أبناء موسى بن شاكر:

 لعبوا دورا مهما في علم الرياضيات والفلك والهندسة الميكانيكية وألفوا العديد من الكتب وخاصة في الرياضيات ولهم كتاب يشرح كيفية قياس السطوح المسطحة والمستديرة.



7-الكرخي: 

هو نابغة في علم الرياضيات وهو الذي ابتكر العديد من المسائل الحسابية من أشهر كتبه الكافي في الحساب.



 الفصل السادس: الفلك وأحكام النجوم :



1-البتاني: 

من أكبر وأشهر علماء النجوم فقد استطاع رصد مئات النجوم ورسم حركاتها وتعين مسافاتها عن الكرة الأرضية كما استطاع قياس المسافة بين الأرض والشمس بواسطة المراصد الفلكية وكتب حول الخسوف والكسوف من أشهر مؤلفاته الزيج أكبر موسوعة في علم الفلك.



2-البيروني:

من مشاهير علماء الفلك فهو من رسم أول خارطة من نوعها للكرة الأرضية واستطاع قياس محيط الكرة الأرضية كما رصد خسوف القمر واستطاع قياس بعد الشمس عن الأرض كما اكتشف تأثير القمر على عملية المد والجزر وتوصل إلى محاسبة سطح الأرض والبحار وهو أول من فكر بحفر قناة السويس ورسم له الخرائط وفسر حدوث الليل والنهار نتيجة دوران محور الأرض.



3-الطوسي:

 هو رئيس المنجمين فهو أول من انتقد أقوال بطليموس في علم الفلك وحركة السيارات وأعلن عن أخطائه وشرح المنظومة الشمسية كما صنع مراصد فلكية كبيرة الحجم .



4-ابن الشاطر:

 هو مؤلف كتاب نهاية السؤول في تصحيح الأصول وقد تناول توضيح سطح القمر وما يحيط به من كواكب وجاء بنظريات جديدة عن المنظومة الشمسية.



5-الزرقالي:

في مقدمة علماء الفلك حيث توصل إلى اكتشاف العديد من العوامل الجوية والمؤثرات الفصلية وهو من اثبت أن المسافة بين الشمس والأرض تتساوى كل ستة أشهر كما اكتشف المسافات بين العديد من النجوم والشمس.



6-الصوفي:

 هو صاحب النظريات العلمية الجديدة في حركة النجوم والسيارات وصاحب كتاب صور الكواكب



8-أبو معشر الفلكي: 

اكتشف العديد من الظواهر الفلكية ومن أشهر كتبه المدخل إلى أحكام النجوم.



9-الفرقاني: 

من أعلام الفلك فهو أول من اكتشف أن الشمس تغير مسيرها بمرور الزمن واستطاع قياس أحجام السيارات وأبعادها ومن أشهر كتبه عنصر النجوم.



10-كمال الدين الفارسي:

 وهو مكتشف ظاهرة قوس قزح وصاحب كتاب تنقيح المناظر لذوي البصائر.



11-محمد الفزاري:

 وهو أشهر منجم في عصره وقد صنع أصغر وأكمل آلة إسطرلاب.



12-أبو الوفاء اليوزجاني:

 شرح بعض الظواهر الفلكية ووصف النصف الآخر من سطح القمر. 



الفصل السابع: الفيزياء وفنون الصناعة :



1-الشيخ البهائي:

هو سيد علماء الذرة في العالم فقد استفاد من الذرة نظريا وعمليا واكتشف قوانين الانعكاسات الصوتية واستعملها في بعض المساجد كما اكتشف قانون ضغط المياه وكيفية رفعه إلى الأعلى.



2-ابن سينا: 

صاحب نظرية البعد الرابع وقد تحدث عن الذرة ووصفها وصفا دقيقا.



3-ابن الهيثم: 

من أبرز وأكبر علماء الفيزياء في مجال علم الضوء ووظائف العين وهو أول من اكتشف أن القمر يستمد نوره من الشمس واكتشف انكسار الأشعة الضوئية كما صحح أخطاء أقليدس وبطليموس وتوصل إلى سبب رؤية الشيء واحدا في الوقت الذي نراه بالعينين ووضع قواعد اختراع آلات التصوير الكاميرات واستطاع كشف الأمواج المحيطة بالكرة الأرضية وتحديد سمكها كما صنع العدسات المخروطية والمرآة العاكسة وصنع النظارات الطبية وشرح وصفا دقيقا للعين والعدسات وطريقة معالجة الرؤيا المزدوجة بواسطة النظارات. من أشهر كتبه المناظر.



4-الخازني:

 من العلماء الذين اخترعوا الآلات الدقيقة لحساب الأوزان وتوصلوا إلى قياس الأوزان النوعية لجميع المعادن ودرجة كثافتها بصورة دقيقة جدا وهو من صنع الميزان الدقيق وشرح علم الموازين والمقاييس وأوضح كيفية الحصول على الوزن النوعي لمادتين مختلطتين.



5-أبو الفتح المازني: 

الذي جاء بنظريات جديدة في كثافة الهواء ووزنه وكتب كتابا هاما حول مضخات سحب المياه وهو مكتشف قدرة الجاذبية في الكرة الأرضية. 



 6-الرمّاح: 

هو حسن الرمّاح أمهر المهندسين في صنع المدافع والأسلحة النارية وصاحب كتاب فنون الحرب وهو من شرح الطرق العلمية والفنية لصناعة المدافع النارية والطوربيدآت والصواريخ البعيدة المدى.



 7-عباس بن فرناس:

 من المهندسين الرياضيين المعروفين وأسبقهم إلى الطيران فقد صنع في القرن التاسع الميلادي أول طائرة في العالم وهو أول من صنع الزجاج من الحجر بطريقة كيميائية.



8-بديع الزمان الاسطرلابي:

 من أشهر المختصين في صناعة الساعات حيث ابتكر العديد من آلات قياس الوقت ووضع أسلوبا جديدا لحساب الساعات الشمسية.



11-زين العابدين الآمدي: 

هو أول من ابتكر طريقة لقراءة الحروف البارزة لفاقدي البصر.



الفصل الثامن: الجغرافية: الاستكشافات البرية والبحرية :



1-الإدريسي: 

هو أعظم وأشهر جغرافي في العالم وهو أول من وضع خطوط الطول والعرض للكرة الأرضية واكتشف خط الاستواء وذكر المناطق المتجمدة في الكرة الأرضية وذكر مواقعها ورسم خارطة للكرة الأرضية وصنع لها كرة مجسمة من أشهر كتبه نزهة المشتاق في اختراق الآفاق.



2-ابن بطوطة:

 هو الرحالة الشهير الذي قضى 29 عاما في الترحال والتجوال وعكس كل ما شاهده في كتابه تحفة النظار في غرائب الأمصار وعجائب الأسفار.



3-الوزّان: 

بلغ مرتبة عالية في الجغرافية وقام برحلات وجولات واستكشافات مهمة بدأها من بلدة فاس وتجول مدن العالم وأقاليمها ثم وقع أسيرا وخلال ذلك كتب العديد من الكتب العلمية في الجغرافية.



4-أبو الفداء:

 من أبرز علماء الجغرافية المختصين بدراسة الجغرافيا الفلكية وهو من أثبت كروية الأرض عن طريق محاسبة النجوم وعين الأقاليم بصورة دقيقة ورسم خرائطها وذكر الأوقات الشرعية في كل منطقة وإقليم بدقة متناهية من أشهر كتبه تقويم البلدان.



 5-ياقوت الحموي: 

هو صاحب كتاب معجم البلدان الذي شرح فيه جوانب عديدة عن الوضع الجغرافي والتاريخي والاجتماعي لعدد من الأقطار والأمصار وكان من أبرز علماء الفقه والكلام.



6-ابن ماجد:

 هو أعظم بحار وأشهر قبطان مسلم وقائد للأسطول البحري البرتغالي وهو صاحب كتاب حاوية الاختصار في علم البحار الذي شرح فيه الطرق البحرية والعوامل الجوية في بحار آسيا وأفريقيا وكتاب الفوائد والقواعد في أصول علم البحر الذي ذكر فيه الجزر البحرية الواقعة في مدغشقير وجاوة وسومطرة والسيلان وغيرها.



  7-أبو القاسم عبيد الله بن خرداذبة:

 هو من أعلن عن نظريته في كروية الأرض وميل محورها وشرح نظرياته واكتشافاته الجغرافية في كتابه المسالك والممالك وذكر خطوط المواصلات العالمية من الشرق الأدنى إلى الصين.



8-اليعقوبي: 

درس الكتب الجغرافية وقام برحلات عديدة في الكثير من مناطق ومراكز العالم وترك عشرات الكتب والخرائط الفنية.



9-أبي الريحان البيروني:

 صاحب نظريات واكتشافات جغرافية وهو القائل بوجود قارة كبيرة في الطرف الثاني من الكرة الأرضية وكان يقصد بها أمريكا.



10- الأصطخري:

 صاحب كتاب الأقاليم الذي شرح فيه الطرق البرية والبحرية إضافة إلى الخرائط المفصلة.



 11-القزويني:

 صاحب كتاب عجائب المخلوقات الذي وصف فيه النجوم والشموس والبحار والجزر والحيوانات بالإضافة إلى شرح أحوال وطبائع الشعوب.



12-الدمشقي:

 صاحب كتاب نخبة الدهر في عجائب البر والبحر الذي يحتوي على وصف دقيق لعدد من الأقاليم والأمصار والبحار والجبال وهو القائل بأن الزلازل تحدث نتيجة الأبخرة المنحبسة في جوف الأرض.



الفصل التاسع: الزراعة: الري وعلم الحيوان :



1-يحيى بن العوام: 

 عالج علم النبات معالجة علمية وكتب كتابا في ذلك اسماه الفلاحة تطرق فيه إلى معالجة أكثر من 585 نوعا من الأشجار والزهور.



2-ضياء الدين البيطار:

 من أعلام الهندسة ومشاهير العلماء في الزراعة والري وتربية الحيوانات حيث اكتشف العديد من الحشرات الضارة والنباتات الطفيلية وكتب في ذلك كتابا.



3-موفق الدين البغدادي:

  تبحر في علم الزراعة وهو أول مكتشف لطريقة التفريخ وتربية الدواجن.



5-الجاحظ: 

المؤرخ والكاتب الشهير صاحب كتاب الحيوان الذي يعتبر من أشهر الكتب العلمية الإسلامية حيث درس فيه طبائع 350 نوعا من الحيوانات.



الفصل العاشر: الفلسفة: الأدب والتاريخ وعلم الاجتماع :



1-الكندي:

هو مؤسس علم الفلسفة وأول عربي لقب بفيلسوف وهو من اثبت تناهي العالم واستند على فلسفته ورأيه الخاص كما اكتشف أن زرقة السماء بسبب عمق الفضاء واثبت علميا بأن المطر من بخار وشرح كيفية تصاعد البخار وتكوين الغيوم وأشار إلى تأثير الحرارة على الأجسام من حيث التمدد والانقباض وأوجد نسبا رياضية خاصة لبعض العلوم الهندسية. 



2-الفارابي:

هو ثاني فيلسوف في العالم الإسلامي من حيث مستواه العلمي حاز على لقب المعلم الثاني بعد أرسطو له 70 كتابا في الفلسفة والمنطق والكيمياء والفيزياء والرياضيات والموسيقى وهو أول من قسم علوم زمانه وجعل لكل علم اختصاصا ومنهجا خاصا من أشهر مؤلفاته إحصاء العلوم. 



3-الغزالي: 

هو أقدم علماء النفس في العالم صاحب نظرية (سبق الوهم إلى العكس) والتي شرح فيها الحالات والانفعالات النفسية التي تصاحب الإنسان في ظروف خاصة من أشهر كتبه المستصفى من علم الأصول. 



4-الشيرازي: 

هو صاحب كتاب نهاية الإدراك من الدارسين لظاهرة قوس قزح والمفسرين لها على أساس انعكاس الضوء وانكساره وقد تفوق على جميع علماء عصره وطرح نظريات علمية وفيزيائية معقدة جدا.



5-ابن خلدون:

هو أول من مؤسس علم الاجتماع فقد درس أحوال المجتمع دراسة علمية وكتب كتابه الشهير المقدمة الذي يعتبر من أعظم المصادر العلمية الإسلامية. 



 6-اليعقوبي:

هو أول وأقدم من كتب في التاريخ العام فقد حرّر كتابين جامعين للتاريخ الأول تناول تاريخ اليهود والهنود واليونان والروم والفرس والثاني تناول تاريخ الإسلام منذ ظهوره حتى أيام المعتمد العباسي.

من أشهر كتبه كشف الظنون الذي جاء فيه اسم 1300 كتاب تاريخي كتبته الأقلام الإسلامية.



 7-الجاحظ:

 وقد بحث في مواضع علمية متعددة وكتب فصولا عن تأثير الألوان على المزاج ورابطة الألوان مع النور وحقق في الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى اختلاف ألوان اللهيب واختلاف ألوان السحاب وله دراسة شاملة في لغات الحيوانات وعدد الحروف التي تنطق بها وعشرات المؤلفات التي تناولت نتائج هذه البحوث.



الفصل الحادي عشر: المدارس والمكتبات الإسلامية :

ومن المدارس المشهورة:

بيت الحكمة في بغداد وهي أول جامعة علمية في الإسلام والمستنصرية في بغداد وجند يشابور في إيران وجامعة القرويين في المغرب والتي تخرج منها عدد كبير من العلماء والأساتذة الاوروبين من بينهم البابا(سلفستر الثاني) وقد توسعت المدارس والجامعات في عهد (نظام الملك) ثم تأسست أول جامعة عربية إسلامية في أوروبا في غرناطة.



المكتبات:



من المكتبات المشهورة: 

في بغداد توجد 100 مكتبة عامة وفي كل واحدة أكثر من عشرة آلاف كتاب إسلامي بينما في النجف مكتبة عامة ومكتبة الصاحب بن عباد ومكتبة نصير الدين الطوسي الخاصة ومكتبة المهلبي كما أسس الخليفة العزيز بالله أعظم مكتبة في مصر جمع فيها 1600000 كتاب من مختلف الفنون والعلوم التي أنتجها المسلمون

كم نتج عن التطور الذي حل بالمسلمين أن بلغ عدد الأطباء للأمراض العامة في بغداد 860 و3 طبيبات للأمراض النسائية وبلغت الحمامات في بغداد 65000 حمام وانتشرت الشوارع المعبدة أو المرصوفة في واسط واستمرت أوروبا في الجهل والظلمات حتى وصلت إليهم حضارة الإسلام عن طريق التجارة والاحتكاك وحكومة الإسلام في الأندلس والحروب الصليبية وترجمة الآثار العلمية وكان (الأسقف) من أوائل المترجمين إلى اللاتيني وكذلك حاكم كاستل والذي أمر بتشكيل لجنة مترجمين لترجمة الكتب الإسلامية ونشرها في أوروبا .



وقد ختم الكاتب كتابه بجدول لأسماء بعض مشاهير علماء المسلمين في عصور النهضة العلمية الإسلامية (من القرن السابع إلى القرن السادس عشر الميلادي ) .    

هذا عرض شامل  حاولت أن اظهر فيه جميع مضامين الكتاب وان التزم في ذات الوقت بالإيجاز والاختصار فكان من ذلك أن تنازلت عن بعض المعلومات فعلى من أراد التوسع الرجوع إلى الكتاب وأتمنى أن أكون وفقت لذلك والله ولي التوفيق.

http://www.alahd.com/artc.php?id=631


----------



## القيصر (14 يناير 2007)

لي سؤال ليكي يا لوله
على افتراض ان كلامك صحيح و على افتراض انه كان هناك هنالك علماء مبدعون و ليسوا مترجمون و مجمعون للكتب السابقه  مع احترامي لبعض العلماء مثل ابن حيان و ابن النفيس و غيره .......... انا عوزك بس تعملي مقارنه صغيره بين  الحضاره الاسلاميه  وبين    الحضاره اليونانيه  او الفرعوينه اوالحضاره الصينيه
وغيرها.....اين تجدين الحضاره الاسلاميه بين هذه الحضارات..........اترك لكي الجواب ........دون تعليق


----------



## لوله (15 يناير 2007)

اول شي ارجع لردي رقم 118
انا لم انكر  فضل الحضارات السابقه 
واتحدى ان وجدت مسلم ينكر هذه الحضارت 
لاخذ العلم نحن ندرس 
ماده اسمها تطور الفكر التربوي 
وبهذه الماده ندرس جميع الحضارات 
وهي ماده جدا رائعه
ولو عدت لعلماء المسلمين العرب في كتبهم لاتجدهم لم ينكرو فضل الحضارات السابقه ابدا 
ومن المعروف ان كل حضارة تمد الحضارة التى بعدها كتبها فتقوم الحضارة الاخرى بكمال مسيرة العلم 
وهكذا 
وان من ينكر هذه الحقيقه جاهل

ونحن بحكم ديننا امرنا بالتعلم 
ولو عدت الى ردي 118

وبينما اوربا يعم فيها الجهل 
تجد ان الكنيسه كانت ضد اي علوم انسانيه
بينما نحن المسلمون كانت حركت الترجمه لديهم ذات اهميه فقامو بترجمه الكتب 
وتجد ان بعض الكتب للحضارات السابقه لاتجد لها اثر غير المترجم منها الى العربيه
وهذا لاخلاف عليه 
ولم يقف الامر عند الترجمة بل طورو ماترجموهه من الكتب ودعمو بعض المعلومات النظريه بالعمليه

استاذ قيصر نحن لا ننكر فضل الامم السابقه علينا وهي شيء واضح بالنسبه لنا 
ولكن 
انتم من عندكم المشكله بنكران فضل المسلمين 
وانكم تدعون بانهم ما هم الا ناقلون   منكرين  حضارة قامت بوقت كانت اوربا يعمها الجهل 
حتى وصل الامر بقتل العلماء وتعذيبهم وحرق كتبهم 
مثال على ذالك 
غاليليو القائل بدوران الارض حول الشمس الذي تعرض للتعذيب والسجن
نيوتن القائل بقانون الجاذبيه
كوبرنيكوس الذي صودرت كتبه واحرقت
شيكو داسكولي عالم افلك الذي تم حرقه حيا

وغيرهم كثيرون ممن تعرضو للبطش والتعذيب بسبب ارائهم فغابت الحريه  وحورب الفكر واصيبت الحركه العقليه بالجمود 

استاذي الفاضل اتحداك ان تجد عند المسلمون الاوئل من ترجم كتابا ونسب الفضل وتالبف الكتاب اليه
بينما هذا حدث عند بعض مترجمي كتب علماء المسلمين الى الاتينيه 
راجع ما كتبته في الرد 118
وانا هنا اتحداك ان تربط بين عصر النهضه الاوربيه  بما قبله
دون ان تذكر دور المسلمون في ذالك 
وهنا 
احب اضيف هذه النقطه التى ذكرتها سابقا 
كسارتون  في كتاب G.Sarton Introduction to the History of Science ol.1.p.17
}انه من سذاجه الاطفال ان نفترض ان العلم بدا في بلاد الاغريق لان المعجزة اليونانيه سبقتها الاف الجهود العلميه في مصر وفي بلاد ما بين النهرين  وغيرهما من البلدان اما العلم اليوناني فكان احياء اكثر منه اختراع وكفانا سوءا اننا اخفينا الاصول الشرقيه التى لم يكن التقدم الهليني مستطاعا بدونها }
}ويقول ايضا في نفس الكتاب في موضع اخر
حقق المسلمون عباقرة الشرق اعظم الماثر في القرون الوسطى فكتبت  اعظم المولفات قيمة واكثرها اصاله واغزرها ماده باللغه العربيه وكانت من منتصف القرن الثامن حتى نهايه القرن الحادي عشر لغه العلم الارتقائيه للجنس البشري حتى لقد كان ينبغي لاي كان اذا اراد ان يلم بثقافه عصره وباحدث صورها ان يتعلم اللغه العربيه ولقد فعل ذالك كثيرون من غير المتكلمون بها }

جون هرمان راندال
من كتابه تكوين العقل الحديث ج 1 ص  331
الذي يقول
{وسط هذا العالم الذي اخذت رقعته في الاتساع اتجه رجال القرون الوسطى الى المعرفه العلميه التى وجدوها في مكاتب العرب وجامعاتهم الغنيه وحين اخذ الغرب يستيقظ في مطلع القرون الوسطى انتقل مركز الثقافه الاسلاميه بنتيجه فعل المتعصبين من المصلحين المسلمين من الخلافه الشرقيه الى اسبانيا وعن طريق اسبانيا جاءت اول معرفه بمولفات ارسطو الكبيرة ولكن المسلمون انقذو من العالم القديم شيئا كان ارسطو بالرغم من عبقريته عاجزا كل العجز عنه وهو العلم الرياضي والالي }



*واخير شاكرة لك اعترافك ببعض العلماء المسلمين  
مثل ابن حيان  وابن النفيس وغيرهم لان هناك من ينكر هذا الفضل 
ولكا منى كل احترام وتقدير *


----------



## القيصر (15 يناير 2007)

[





> QUOTE=لوله;174028]اول شي ارجع لردي رقم 118
> انا لم انكر  فضل الحضارات السابقه
> واتحدى ان وجدت مسلم ينكر هذه الحضارت
> لاخذ العلم نحن ندرس
> ...



(كتاب واحد  عن كل الحضارات ) ماشي كلام جميل ونتائج الفكر التربوي ديه و
 اضحه تماما لا تحتاج لتعليق بس يمكن مش واضحه ليكي يا لوله





> ولو عدت لعلماء المسلمين العرب في كتبهم لاتجدهم لم ينكرو فضل الحضارات السابقه ابدا ومن المعروف ان كل حضارة تمد الحضارة التى بعدها كتبها فتقوم الحضارة الاخرى بكمال مسيرة العلم
> وهكذا
> وان من ينكر هذه الحقيقه جاهل


لي سؤال هنا انتي قلتي ان كل حضاره تمد اللي بعدها كتبها فانا افهم هنا ان الحضاره الاسلاميه في طور الانقراض لانها حسب رأيك الغرب يستمدون العلم من المسلمين .....انشالله يكون كلاامك صحيح  و تنتهي ما تسمى الحضار الاسلاميه مع احترامي لمعنى كلمه حضاره و اذا لم تكوني قد قصدتي هذا المعنى فأين هي الحضاره الاسلاميه الان و بماذا تزودنا من علم و ثقافه . 


> ونحن بحكم ديننا امرنا بالتعلم
> ولو عدت الى ردي 118


كلام ايضا جميل و ارد عليه بما ان الله امركم بالتعلم فلماذا الجهل يزيد يوما بعد يوم في الدول الاسلاميه فهل هذا يعني انكم لاتلتزمون بأمر الله الذي امركم بالتعلم
..............


> وبينما اوربا يعم فيها الجهل
> تجد ان الكنيسه كانت ضد اي علوم انسانيه
> بينما نحن المسلمون كانت حركت الترجمه لديهم ذات اهميه فقامو بترجمه الكتب
> وتجد ان بعض الكتب للحضارات السابقه لاتجد لها اثر غير المترجم منها الى العربيه
> ...


على افتراض ان كلامك صحيح (ترجموا طوروا دعموا ) فهل نسيتي كلمه ابتكروا او اخترعوا (اكرر احترامي لبعض العلماء المسلمين القلائل )


> استاذ قيصر نحن لا ننكر فضل الامم السابقه علينا وهي شيء واضح بالنسبه لنا
> ولكن
> انتم من عندكم المشكله بنكران فضل المسلمين
> وانكم تدعون بانهم ما هم الا ناقلون   منكرين  حضارة قامت بوقت كانت اوربا يعمها الجهل
> ...


كلامك لا انكره  لكن هناك فرق بين ان يكون التخلف هو صفه لفتره من الزمن او ان يكون التخلف صفه عامه و ازاليه كما هو حاصل معكم  فلنأخذ المملكه السعوديه كمثال (لانني كما اعلم هي افضل ما يطبق الشريعه الاسلاميه)متى سيتم السماح للنساء بقياده السيارات (هل هذه الحريه التي تنادى بها )كفاك قراءه التاريخ البطوليه و اجلسي مع نفسك بعض الوقت و اسالي نفسك اين هذه الحضاره التي قرأت عنها في الكتب و الاساطير ......





> استاذي الفاضل اتحداك ان تجد عند المسلمون الاوئل من ترجم كتابا ونسب الفضل وتالبف الكتاب اليه
> بينما هذا حدث عند بعض مترجمي كتب علماء المسلمين الى الاتينيه
> راجع ما كتبته في الرد 118
> وانا هنا اتحداك ان تربط بين عصر النهضه الاوربيه  بما قبله
> ...


*



			لازلت تتحدثين  ويبدو لي انك لاتعرفي الفرق لان تعلمي الفرق بين حضارتك التي اعترف
واخير شاكرة لك اعترافك ببعض العلماء المسلمين  
مثل ابن حيان  وابن النفيس وغيرهم لان هناك من ينكر هذا الفضل 
ولكا منى كل احترام وتقدير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اعتقد بأنه لا داعي للتعليق اكثر .............لانني لا احب الرد على (النسخ و اللصق) بالاضافه بأنني قد اوضحت الجواب على تسألك هذا سابقا
...............*


----------



## لوله (16 يناير 2007)

القيصر قال:


> [
> (كتاب واحد  عن كل الحضارات ) ماشي كلام جميل ونتائج الفكر التربوي ديه و
> اضحه تماما لا تحتاج لتعليق بس يمكن مش واضحه ليكي يا لوله
> 
> ...




ولك مني الاحترام والتقدير 
وشكرا


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

*وبعد ان تأكدنا جميعا بالبرهان القاطع من لوله ان حضارة الآسلام كانت وراء بناء الآهرامات واكتشاف مرض الآيدز وانهم اول من اخترع السيارات ال 4x4بصورتها الحديثه قررنا العوده الى سؤالنا الآصلى ماذا لو طالب الآقباط بخروج المسلمين من مصر مثل مطالبه المسلمين بخروج اسرائيل من فلسطين وارجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع منورينا يا شباب*


----------



## لوله (16 يناير 2007)

> وبعد ان تأكدنا جميعا بالبرهان القاطع من لوله ان حضارة الآسلام كانت وراء بناء الآهرامات واكتشاف مرض الآيدز وانهم اول من اخترع السيارات ال 4x4بصورتها الحديثه قررنا العوده الى سؤالنا الآصلى



لا تدعي شيء انا لم اقله 
والا انتم متعودين ترمون الناس باتهمات باطله وزائفه 
مثلمى نكرتم حقائق تاريخيه ثابته 




> ماذا لو طالب الآقباط بخروج المسلمين من مصر مثل مطالبه المسلمين بخروج اسرائيل من فلسطين وارجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع منورينا يا شباب




حلم ابليس بالجنه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

احلمو مو الحلم ببلاش


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

لوله قال:


> لا تدعي شيء انا لم اقله
> والا انتم متعودين ترمون الناس باتهمات باطله وزائفه
> مثلمى نكرتم حقائق تاريخيه ثابته
> 
> ...



thanks for coming


----------



## لوله (16 يناير 2007)

العفووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## coptic hero (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا لو طالب الاقباط بخروج المسلمين مثل مط*

*نعود مرة اخرى لسؤالنا البسيط والمكتوب بلغه عربيه فصحى وليس بالهيروغليفى

ماذا لو طالب الاقباط بخروج المسلمين مثل مطالبه المسلمين بخروج اسرائيل من فلسطين*


----------



## sant felopateer (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا لو طالب الاقباط بخروج المسلمين مثل مط*

*تصدق بالله ،،
المسلمين فاكرين نفسهم علماء و ادباء و ابصر ايه و فاكرين كمان ان العلم بتاعهم وراء جعل العلم كما فيه الان ...
تعرف ده انا ممكن اصدق كتاب كليلة و دمنة على اللى بيقولوه ده ، لان انا دايما بسمع ان بعثات لبره مش بعثات للعالم العربى طيب يا سيدى لو كنتم فعلا اصحاب العلم الواو اللى كسر عين الحسود فين العلم ده وحياتك؟ اصلى جاهل و مبعرفش حاجة ! هى فى نظرية ابو سحلول بندرسها و لا بنحفظ و بس

سورى يا كوبتك هيرو لانى خرجت عن الموضوع اصلى اتغاظت من الكدب ده مش كفاية الكدب اللى فى كتبهم لا هما عايزين يعملوه كدب سوبر لوكس يعنى كدب متكامل

يلا بنسبه لسؤالك سيبهم يعيشوا فى ارضنا لانهم فاكرين بارضنا حيبقوا اتقياء للربهم كفاية يتغاظوا و يدسوا على سنانهم لما يشفوا المسيحيين داخلين الملكوت و هما ممرميين سورى زى الكلاب فى النار مع صاحبهم و ابليس صاحب صاحبهم الانتيم و يعملوا راندفو معاه عن اهمية البول يعنى فى خلاصة الكلام توز فى ديه ارض مدام احنا مكانا فوق مع الله مش ارضيين ماديين*


----------



## coptic hero (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا لو طالب الاقباط بخروج المسلمين مثل مط*



sant felopateer قال:


> *تصدق بالله ،،
> المسلمين فاكرين نفسهم علماء و ادباء و ابصر ايه و فاكرين كمان ان العلم بتاعهم وراء جعل العلم كما فيه الان ...
> تعرف ده انا ممكن اصدق كتاب كليلة و دمنة على اللى بيقولوه ده ، لان انا دايما بسمع ان بعثات لبره مش بعثات للعالم العربى طيب يا سيدى لو كنتم فعلا اصحاب العلم الواو اللى كسر عين الحسود فين العلم ده وحياتك؟ اصلى جاهل و مبعرفش حاجة ! هى فى نظرية ابو سحلول بندرسها و لا بنحفظ و بس
> 
> ...


*

يا صديقى فيلوباتير  انت تعرف ان الاسلام مبنى على القتل والغش ومنذ حداثته وبعد موت رسول الشيطان (محمد ابن امنه الذى ولد بعد وفاه ابوه بأربع سنوات ) حاول كل الذين دخلوا الدين ليهربوا من القتل ان يهربوا من هذا الدين القاتل ولكن سامح الله ابو بكر وعصابته الذين اخترعوا قانون الرده لكى لا يفقدوا الدجاجه التى تبيض ذهبا ومنها كان هذا الكم من المسلمين وهو ما يذكرنى بطريق منحدر بشده ذو اتجاه واحد لآسفل فقط ولا يمكنك الرجوع فيه ربنا يرحمهم وخد راحتك يا حبيبى وقول اللى فى نفسك* :budo::budo::budo:


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *اذا كان الفلسطينيين والعرب يطلبون من اسرائيل مغادرة وترك فلسطين والتى هى ارضهم واشتروها بنقودهم من الفلسطينيين ماذا يفعل المسلمين اذا طلب منهم العالم ارجاع ارض مصر الى الاقباط والخروج منها .:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: مجرد سؤال برئ*


 





:download:


سؤال برىء جدا 

بس عجبنى 

الاجابة 
هتقوم حرب هيموت فيها المسلمين والمسيحيين


----------



## مسلم ولكن (22 أغسطس 2010)

*اصلاً المسلمين لا يعترفوا سوى بأنفسهم صار لهم ستين سنة ودولة اسرائيل قائمة والعالم يعرف حق إسرائيل بالوجود والمسلمين مازالوا يهددون بإبادة دولة اسرائيل!!*
*ولم نرى شيئاً*
*كذلك بالنسبة للمسيحيين في مصر هم موجودين فيها من قبل المسلمين ومع ذلك يريدون طردهم ماهذا الدين؟؟*​


----------

